# [STILL RECRUITING ALTERNATES] Lobo's Eberron Game



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Lobo's Eberron Game*
*Contact Info* _gjs_n_cr *at* hotmail *dot* com_
*Status:* *Recruiting ALTERNATES*
*Posting Frequency:* Minimum of once per day (weekend's
not included though if the majority of posters are active on
the weekend, then the game will continue, assuming I have 
time). Miss two days without explaination and an Alternate 
will be rotated in. You will become an alternate.
*Rogue's Gallery*: _http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2024115&postcount=1_
*In-Character Thread*: _http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2035242&postcount=1_


```
[COLOR=Red][b]For the moment, these are placeholders... these aren't set in stone yet.[/b][/COLOR]
[b]Players:[/b]                             [b]Alternates:[/b]
 1. Elocin                            1. Tor L'Tha
 2. Ankh-Morpork Guard                2. DEFCON 1
 3. tyrlaan                           3. Tailspinner
 4. Xael                              4. Erekose13
 5. Ferrix                            5. 
 6. Scotley                           6.
```

*Underlying Ideas*:
PCs are contracted explorers operating out of Sharn on behalf of a 
treasure-hunting/archeological consortium (university, noble house,
merchant interests). They will be escorting a nobleman as part of 
his semi-independent entourage (and they will not be the only members
of the entourage). The primary settings will be Sharn and Xen'Drik
but we may move to other locations (and/or planes) as we play.
_ - To be more completely fleshed out later._

*DMing Style*:
  I'm a novice DM, though I've been told that I'm good at it. I'm not 
so great with intrigue and politics, though I'd like to explore this 
aspect of roleplaying. I like the concept of a living world wherein 
things happen whether the PCs are there or not.
  I am *not* terribly fond of halflings and gnomes... especially
the trickster/comic relief/cleptomaniac archtypes. This is your DM 
asking you not to play one of these archtypes.

*House Rules*:
_This is something of an experement for me. Any of these house 
rules may be revoked at any time, for any reason. I will not require
that character's be edited to work with previous house-rules, but
when changed, the new rules/lack of rules will be in effect for 
future level gains._

```
* [u]Accelerated Feat Aquisition[/u]: I like feats. I feel that they add
    a lot to the game but that the average character doesn't get 
    enough of them. Feats are gained at the following levels: 1, 1,
    3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, & 19 
    (yes, that's two of them at first level).
  * [u]Attribute Increases[/u]: I like how this reflects a character's 
    growth over time... but I think that it happens too slowly. 
    Attribute points are gained at the following levels: 3, 6, 9, 12,
    15, & 18
  * [u]Starting Skills[/u]: Each character will recieve 4 extra skill
    ranks at first level. These ranks should be used to purchase skills 
    relating to the character's background (i.e., Samwise Gamgee's
    Profession: cook skill).
  * [u]Regional Characteristics[/u]:
      - Regional Classes (these count as favored classes for XP 
        penalties).
      - Regional Feats (your 2nd level 1 feat must be one of these 
        regional feats).
      - Regional Skills (these all count as class skills no matter what
        your class is).
  * [u]Experience Aquisition[/u]: I'm an instant gratification sort
    of guy... and due to the message-board medium, I'm accelerating
    the rate of XP earned. XP will be earned at double the standard
    rate. 
    - Treasure will also be earned at a double-rate... but it may 
      take a different form. I'm toying with the idea of paying all
      surviving PCs via thier contract with the Treasure Hunting 
      consortium. And then anything found on adventures belongs to
      the consortium... but can be purchased from the consortium 
      (i.e., PCs get first dibs).
  * The Half-Orc no longer has a CHA penalty. Instead it suffers a
    -1 Racial Penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, & Sense 
    Motive skill checks.
  * we will be using a non-standard [b]Sorceror[/b] class. All 
    sorcerors will gain bonus feats like Wizards do; but the feat
    must be a meta-magic feat. Sorcercor's will not suffer increased
    casting times due to using metamagic.
  * We will be using a non-standard [b]Fighter[/b] class. Please use
    the Fighter class detailed in Andy Collins' website for his 
    personal campaign. ([URL=http://www.andycollins.net/Campaigns/Umber/umber_player_introduction.htm]Find it HERE[/URL])
    You'll need to scroll down to the bottom and read under the heading,
    FIGHTER.
  * [b]Weapon Focus[/b] now has a +4 BAB prerequisate instead of a +1. 
    Fighters can circumvent this restriction via thier class ability.
```

*Character Creation*:

```
* [u]Allowed Alignments[/u]: ANY... this is something of an
   experement for me. Play any alignment that you like but your 
   character HAS to be able to work with the group and HAS to 
   be friends/have personal ties to the rest of the group. No 
   inter-party stealing please. No inter-party combats please.
   Note: Paladins will not lose thier paladinhood simply because
   thier best childhood friend happened to grow up to become 
   Neutral Evil. Should that character wantonly kill or steal 
   from those the paladin considers innocent, he should speak 
   up though. 
 * [u]Allowed Classes[/u]: Any class from the System Reference Document 
   (including XPH), Eberron Campaign Setting,  Unearthed Arcana, or
   Arcana Unearthed. If you want to play a class from another source
   please ask and email me the class text/level progressions (see my
   email address above).
 * [u]Allowed Races[/u]: Any race from the System Reference Document 
   (including XPH) or Eberron Campaign Setting. If you want to 
   play a race from another source please ask and email me the race 
   text/ECL/level progression (see my email address above). That 
   said, I'd really like it if most players chose to use the 
   standard Eberron races.
 * [u]Allowed Feats[/u]: Any feat from the System Reference Document
   (including XPH), Eberron Campaign Setting,  Unearthed Arcana,
   or Arcana Unearthed (magic feats for AU magic users only). If
   you want to use feats from another source please ask and email
   me the text (see my email address above).
 * [u]Starting Level[/u]: Choose one of the following.
    - 2nd Level: 32 point-buy
    - 3rd Level: 25 point-buy
 * [u]Starting Hit Points[/u] Max Hit Points at levels ONE and TWO.
   1/2 maximum hit points +1 for level 3 and higher.
 * [u]Background[/u]: Please provide a background for your character
   detailing the following:
    1. How your character knows the other characters (ALL PCs SHOULD
       BE KNOWN TO EACHOTHER). All PCs should respect and have personal
       ties to each other.
    2. How you arrived in your present circumstances.
    3. Where you come from.
    4. What your family is like and your current standing with them.
    4. Three or more possible plot hooks you might want me to explore.
```

More background stuff to come. I have the primary story arch plotted out (more or less... but it's better that way. I don't want to railroad you (too much).

Please use the attached form to post your characters. It makes things easier on me.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 7, 2005)

I would love to join in on this seeing as how the other Eberron game I am in has died (sigh again) I would not mind joining in on this one.  I already have a character made all I would have to do is change the background some.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Post away Elocin. ^_^


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd be interested, too. Wanted to find an Eberron game to jump into as an actual player for a while now.  I'm thinking a Shifter or Changeling for race, but still not comlpetely sure on class...


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all! Not only am I a newbie to PbP games, I'm also a newbie to the boards (well, I've been lurking for a while). On the other hand, I've been playing table top for many, many years. Got room for someone that's a bit green?

-Tyrlaan


----------



## Elocin (Feb 7, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Hobbes
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] Working on it

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (16p.)     (Rage: 20)
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (14p.)     
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (16p.)    (Rage: 20, Shifted: 18, Rage/Shifted: 22) 
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (12p.)     
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 ( 8p.)     
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 ( 8p.)    

[B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (2d12+6)  (Rage: 34, Shifted 32, Rage/Shifted: 36)
[B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
[B]Rage/Shifted:[/B] 16       [B]Rage:[/B] 14       [B]Shifted:[/B] 18 

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3          +6
       (Rage: +8, Shifted: +7, Rage/Shifted: +9)
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    -1          -1 (Rage: 1)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mw Talenta Sharrash       +6(+8)    1d10+4(+7)  19-20/x4 (reach weapon)
MW Composite Longbow          +5    1d8         20-x3
Dagger                    +5(+7)    1d4+3(+5)   19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Fast Movment +10'
Illteracy
Rage - +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Will -2 AC
Uncanny dodge
Beasthide - when shifting +2 con, +2 to AC
Shifting 1/day (Duration 3+con modifer)
Low-Light Vision
+2 bonus on Balance, CLimb and Jump

[B]Feats:[/B]
Shifter Instincts (+1 Listen, Sense Motive, Spot - +2 Init)
Exotic Weapon Profieciency: Talenta Sharrash

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise  INT              0     1     0     1  
Balance  DEX               0     2     0     2  
Bluff  CHA                 0    -1     0    -1  
Climb  STR                 5     3     0     8  
Concentration  CON         0     3     0     3  
Diplomacy CHA              0    -1     0    -1  
Disguise  CHA              0    -1     0    -1  
Escape Artist  DEX         0     2    -2     0
Forgery INT                0     1     0     1
Gather Information  CHA    0    -1     0    -1  
Heal  WIS                  0    -1     0    -1  
Hide  DEX                  0     2    -2     0  
Intimidate  CHA            5    -1     4     8  
Jump  STR                  5     3     4    12
Knowledge (nature) INT     1     1     2     4  
Listen  WIS                5    -1     1     5  
Move Silently  DEX         0     2    -2     0
Ride  DEX                  0     2     0     2  
Search  INT                0     1     0     1  
Sense Motive  WIS          0    -1     1     0  
Spot  WIS                  0    -1     0    -1  
Swim  STR                  0     3    -4    -1  
Survival Wis               5    -1     4     4
Use Rope  DEX              0     2     0     2 

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Traveler's Outfit         1gp     5 lb
Belt Pouches x5           1gp    .5 lb
Backpack                  2gp     2 lb
- Bedroll                 1sp     5 lb
- Flask                   3cp   1.5 lb 
- Flint and Steel         1gp     - 
- Trail Rations x5        5sp     1 lb
- Rope, silk 50'         10gp     5 lb
- Waterskin x3            1gp     4 lb
- Fishhook                1sp     - lb
- Iron Pot                5sp    10 lb
- Sewing Needle x2        5sp     - lb
- Whetstone x2            2cp     1 lb
MW Talenta Sharrash     318gp    15 lb 
MW Composite Longbow    400gp     3 lb
40 Arrows                 2gp     6 lb
Dagger                    2gp     1 lb
Chainshirt              100gp    25 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]88lb      [B]Money:[/B] 54gp  11sp  13cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   460   1150
             (In combat would drop backpack so weight would be - 57.5 lbs)

[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 240lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Tanned
```

*Appearance*
Tall, lithe man in his late teens that has somewhat of a dark look to him. His face is especially in the evening light looks similiar to a hunting cat. His ears are a little more pronouced at the top similiar to an elves. His eyes look like a seem to glow in the evening light. While not overly large you can see the strength within him. Very gruff in his mannerism towards others, especially those of authority.

*Background*
Go here.


----------



## Xael (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh yes. I just started an Eberron game for the first time IRL, and absolutely fell in love with the setting. I'm certainly interested in playing, and I can post every day (unless something very unusual happens). I'm thinking about making a Monk / Wizard at the moment.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Regional Stuff...*

Holy cow, I can't believe I forgot this... I'll edit the Character Creation guidelines to reflect this.

Because I couldn't figure out just what the heck the regional classes/feats/skills were supposed to do in the Eberron book, here's what we'll be doing:

*Regional Classes* (these count as favored classes for XP penalties).
*Regional Feats* (your 2nd level 1 feat must be one of these regional feats).
*Regional Skills* (these all count as class skills no matter what your class is).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

How are we calculating HP? May have missed it...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tor L'Tha*

Seen the spesifics of character creation. seem very cool and pbp friendly, I hope i can join your game.

I have been looking for a Eberron game for quite a while now. I want to play a warforge.

The concept is quite easy and maybe not original. 
“X” let us call he/she that was in a battle of the last war when he was shoot in the head and he lost concience. He/she/it was unconscious long time out that he was thrown away. He/she was meant to be chopped up and re-sold as parts to others warforges.
In a touch of destiny one of the party members stands upon his head while seeing what part he could use (maybe a artificer?), when X awakens, with his last memory. The one of trying to use his canon arm (or other fancy weapon/magic?). Realizing that he isn't on the battlefield he causes just moderate damage on the facilities and stops before really harming somebody. “Where I am” “Where Thaanas be?” Thaanas, is a female artificer that had more or less symbiotic relationship with X. Maybe a player could take her place with time? He also had some damage on the language area making his spoken language quite basic. As for class goes im not sure, i like sorcerers a lot, so maybe i will go for that. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2005)

I would like to get in on this one if there is still an opening. I agree with your ideas about feats and skills. I think this will be interesting. You've given me a lot of choices to think about. Do you have complete adventurer? I am interested in the new Scout core class. Failing that, I haven't looked at AU lately, so I might choose to play something from that book.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like fun Lobo, want another?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> How are we calculating HP? May have missed it...




LOL, _you_ of all people need to ask how we're calculating HP?    

Just joshing you. 1st and 2nd level will get thier full HP. 3rd and beyond will be 1/2 maximum + 1.

Tor L'Tha: No cannons because there isn't any gunpowder. There's a funky crossbow arm attachment that warforged can get, but I don't have my book here at work so I can't tell you how much it costs or what exactly it does.
You should also be advised that warforged take a hit on thier CHARISMA scores, which makes them a not-ideal choice for Sorcerors and Bards.

That reminds me of another entry I need to make for the House Rules... Half-Orcs don't have a Charisma penalty... they have -1 penalty to Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, & Handle Animal (thanks Sean K. Reynolds).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Looks like fun Lobo, want another?




Sure Ferrix. I like the RPing I've seen from you in other games. Always room for one more.

The first 6 PC's approved by you guys will be the core group with the last and the 5 that follow forming the Alternate Group.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Elocin, what is the Shifter Instincts Feat (I don't have MM3... though if WotC ever puts it on DriveThruRPG.com I might pick it up)?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been looking for a second game to play in as well.  Lobo Lurker, if you need to know my roleplaying style (to make sure it meshes with your rping style) you can check out Knightmares of Khorvaire  (the game I DM) and The Forgotten Forge  (where I am a player).

I am definitely an every-day-poster during the week.  Weekends are dodgy, but weekdays are once or even twice or three times a day (assuming other posts to work off of.

For character, I'm thinking perhaps once of the personal protection House members (Deneith or the other one - I'll need to look it up).  Perhaps dragonmarked... perhaps not... race will be dependant on the dragonmark (if I go with that), or probably elf if not dragonmarked.

Right now I'm on the cusp of player/alternate if you are going strictly by first-come-first served, but hopefully you end up going with character type and need and I then fit the bill.    Thanx!!!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Tor L'Tha: No cannons because there isn't any gunpowder. There's a funky crossbow arm attachment that warforged can get, but I don't have my book here at work so I can't tell you how much it costs or what exactly it does.
> You should also be advised that warforged take a hit on thier CHARISMA scores, which makes them a not-ideal choice for Sorcerors and Bards.




Crossbow... sure like those  
I haven't my book in front of me right now, but I return to my place tommorow evening (have been some days at my girlfriends house) I will start the character creation whit the info i have in my head, not that much, to be honest 
Class:Of curse it got a penalty, forgot it completely. I will go for a fighter then, house X. Can a warforge be a house member? I got a lot of ideas right now, but i better wait to get home and the books. Too many details that my little head can't get a grip at.


I see I'm almost on the alternate list    I guess I have to work fast


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

I hear you Defcon. I was just going to take people as they came in, but I didn't expect such a reaction in a short period of time. Eberron is like crack for people on ENWorld. lol

Reminds me of when I used to play Magic: The Addiction and EverCrack Online. Thank goodness my internet connection is too slow for World of Warcraft.   

I think I may have to pull DM Fiat and say that the first 6 characters that I like (backgrounds figure into this fairly heavily) will get the Player slots and the rest go to alternates.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

You know, I'm not sure if a Warforged can be part of a dragon-marked house. I don't see why not, though thier acension in the houses political structure would be severely curtailed by both predjudice and thier lack of a dragon-mark.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

I had been thinking about a fighter, but looking over the alternate fighter you are proposing, I found I didn't really like it at all.  It takes away the one great benefit about the fighters bonus feats, that they are the players choice, and assigns a bunch of them to weapon focus, weapon specialization, etc.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll be an alternate.

Tailspinner


----------



## Elocin (Feb 7, 2005)

I will modify my character to fir your character template you like later on today or posisbly tomorrow.

Here is the general low down of the Shifter Instincts Feat - gain a +1 bonus on Listen, Sense Motive and spot and gain a +2 bonus on Init checks.  This can be found on page 150 at the botoom.

Let me know if the above is approved if not I can always choose another.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

Currently working on a Changeling Rogue 2/Sorcerer 1 from Sharn.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Currently working on a human paladin of freedom from Adar.


----------



## Xael (Feb 7, 2005)

*


		Code:
	

[/b][b]Name:[/b] Xarut[b]
Class:[/b] Wizard
[b]Race:[/b] Elf
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b] The Undying Court

[b]Str:[/b] 10 - (2pt.)	[b]Level:[/b] 2 	[b]XP:[/b] 1000 / 3000
[b]Dex:[/b] 16 +3 (6pt.)	[b]BAB:[/b] +1         [b]HP:[/b] 10 (2d4+2)
[b]Con:[/b] 12 +1 (6pt.)	[b]Grapple:[/b] +1     [b]Dmg Red:[/b] 0 / Nothing
[b]Int:[/b] 16 +3 (10pt.)	[b]Speed:[/b] 30'	[b]Spell Res:[/b] 0
[b]Wis:[/b] 12 +1 (4pt.)	[b]Init:[/b] +3        [b]Spell Save:[/b] +3
[b]Cha:[/b] 12 +1 (4pt.)	[b]ACP:[/b] 0		[b]Spell Fail:[/b] 0%

[b]Action Points:[/b] 6

. . . . [b]Base . Armor . Shld . Dex . Size . Nat . Misc . Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] . 10 . .. - . . . - . . +3 .. - . .. - . . - . .. 10
[b]Touch:[/b] 13 . . . [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 10

. . .[b] . Base . Mod . Misc . Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b] . . 0 .. +1 . . - . .. +1
[b]Ref:[/b] . .. 0 .. +3 . . - . .. +3
[b]Will:[/b] . . 3 .. +1 . . - . .. +4 (+2 vs Enchantment spells and effects)

[b]Weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Attack . Damage . Critical[/b]
Masterwork Longsword . . . . . . . . +1 . . . 1d8 .. 19-20/x2
Darkwood Composite Longbow . . . . . +4 . . . 1d8 . . . x3
Melee Touch . . . . . . . . . . . .. +0
Ranged Touch . . . . . . . . . . . . +3

[b]Languages:[/b] Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven.

[b]Abilities:[/b] 
-Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects.
-Low-Light Vision.
-Detect Secret Doors withing 5ft with a search check.
-Summon Familiar.

[b]Feats:[/b] Eschew Materials (1st), Right of Counsel (1st), 
Scribe Scroll (Wizard 1st Bonus).

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 32+4 . [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 5/2.5
[b]Skills . . . . . . . Ranks . Mod . Misc . Total[/b]
Balance . . . . . . .. 0 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+3[/b]
Bluff . . . . . . . .. 0 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+1[/b]
Climb . . . . . . . .. 0 . . - . .. - . .. [b]+0[/b]
Concentration . . . .. 5 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+6[/b]
Craft, Woodcarving . . 4 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+7[/b]
Decipher Script . . .. 5 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+8[/b]
Diplomacy . . . . . .. 0 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+1[/b]
Disguise . . . . . . . 0 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+1[/b]
Heal . . . . . . . . . 0 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+1[/b]
Hide . . . . . . . . . 0 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+3[/b]
Intimidate . . . . . . 0 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+1[/b]
Jump . . . . . . . . . 0 . . - . .. - . .. [b]+0[/b]
Knowledge, Arcana . .. 5 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+8[/b]
Knowledge, Religion .. 5 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+8[/b]
Listen . . . . . . . . 0 . . +1 . . +2 . . [b]+3[/b] (+5 when Familiar within 5 ft)
Move Silently . . . .. 0 . . +3 . . - . .. [b]+3[/b]
Search . . . . . . . . 0 . . +3 . . +2 . . [b]+5[/b]
Sense Motive . . . . . 0 . . +1 . . - . .. [b]+1[/b]
Spellcraft . . . . . . 5 . . +3 . . +2 . . [b]+10[/b]
Spot . . . . . . . . . 0 . . +1 . . +2 . . [b]+3[/b] (+5 when Familiar within 5 ft)
Swim . . . . . . . . . 0 . . - . .. - . .. [b]+0[/b]

[b]Equipment . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Cost . . Weight[/b]
Masterwork Longsword . . . . . . . . . 315gp . .. 4lb
Darkwood Composite Longbow . . . . . . 430gp . .. 1.5lb
Arrows x 20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1gp . . . 3lb
Dagger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 2gp . . . 1lb
Backpack . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 2gp . . . 2lb
- Bedroll . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1sp . . . 5lb
- Trail Rations x6 . . . . . . . . . .. 3gp . . . 6lb
- Waterskin . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1gp . . . 4lb
- Sack . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 1sp . . . 0.5lb
- Candle x10 . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 1sp . . .. -
- Tinderwig x5 . . . . . . . . . . . .. 5gp . . .. -
- Ink Vial . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 8gp . . .. -
- Inkpen x5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5sp . . .. -
- Chalk x5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 5cp . . .. -
- Scroll Case x2 . . . . . . . . . . .. 2gp . . . 1lb
- - Paper Sheet x10 . . . . . . . . . . 4gp . . .. -
- - Parchment Sheet x10 . . . . . . . . 2gp . . .. -
- Flint & Steel . . . . . . . . . . . . 1gp . . .. -

[b]Total Wealth:[/b] 900 gp.

[b]Total Weight:[/b] 28lb . . . . . . [b]Money:[/b] 23gp 1sp 5cp

. . . . . . . . . [b]Lgt[/b] . . [b]Med[/b] . . [b]Hvy[/b] . . [b]Lift[/b] . . [b]Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b] . . . 33 . .. 66 . .. 100 . . 200 . .. 500

[b]Age:[/b] 143
[b]Height:[/b] 5'2''
[b]Weight:[/b] 95lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] Green
[b]Hair:[/b] Black and longish in ponytail
[b]Skin:[/b] Pale


Wizard Spells known: 
         0th: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Daze, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue. 
         1st: Color Spray, Endure Elements, Enlarge Person, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Shield.

Wizard spells prepared (4/3, DC 13 + Spell level): 
         0th: Detect Magic x2, Dancing Lights, Light.
         1st: Color Spray, Enlarge Person, Magic Missile.

 Appearance & Personality: Xarut is clothed in plain, black and dark gray clothing. He wears thin black gloves and a black travel cloak. He has a worn, gray backpack usually strapped across his back, with scroll cases sticking out of it. And while he can't call himself a swordsman, he still carries an old family sword with him. He usually trusts his elf-inherited skills with his bow when he's out of spells.

Xarut is usually pretty quiet, but can be talkative if he becomes interested in something. He has been living with just elves for almost his whole life, so he's interested in seeing the other races capabilities and skills. He tries to learn from his experiences in any way he can, in order to better understand the world around him and himself. 

 Background: Xarut was born in Aerenal, growing up with the other Elves and learning to respect his ancestors and the Undying Court. His father is a priest of the Undying Court, so he received quite an amount of informal instruction, though Xarut was never really interested in religion. He spend his early childhood practicing woodcarwing, partially because his father thought that it would teach him patience, and partially because it actually interested him. 

At some point Xarut actually began to think about his future. His father naturally wanted him to continue in his footsteps as a priest of the Undying Court, but Xarut wanted to ponder his options, since he wasn't particulary interested in the boring (from his point of view) life of a priest. Xarut wanted to do something more exiting, and he admired the powerful elven wizards, who had the power to shape the world. His father understood him, even though he still wanted him to enter service as a priest, but respected his son's wishes.

Xarut then started to study wizardy under a certain relative of his father. His father hoped that perhaps Xarut would develop an interest towards the divine magic of the Undying Court through arcane studies. He was partially right and quite pleased when Xarut, after having completed his apprenticeship, announced that he would now want to enter the service of the Undying Court as a priest. Xarut's plans were interrupted, when he was told that his heart wasn't pure and his mind clear enough for him to enter the service of Undying Court. Xarut was horrified at first, but then tried desperately to redeem himself somehow by doing good things and generally helping around. After a while he understood that he wouldn't achieve anything, since he was doing good for selfish reasons.

Xarut understood that he wasn't going to have a chance of heart anytime soon. He was too cynical and his view of life was too bland. He decided that in order to chance, he would have to undergo something larger than was to be found in Aerenal, and decided that he would leave his home in search of an adventure and "the truth". His father, somewhat disappointed but understanding, accepted his journey and bid him good luck and farewell.

Xarut arriwed in Sharn, and having really never seen nonelves, grew quite interested in the world outside Aerenal. He found that the shorter-lived races had (sometimes) a much less cynical view of life and could enjoy it even while it might not seem very interesting. Xarut decided that he would learn of them what he could, and maybe some day he would have caught a piece of that positive attitude. Becoming a priest of the Undying Court started to loose it's attractiveness as his magical skills began to increase, but he decided to see what life had to offer to him. He later summoned a Raven Familiar named Veran for company, and started his life as a full adventurer. He soon found out that venturing anywhere alone was not very safe, and found some company who - if not like-minded - still shared his interest towards adventures.

Xarut's father still has a position in the service of the Undying Court, and can probably get an audience for Xarut, should he need it badly. Xarut's mother and two older sisters are alive too, and are residing in Aerenal.

Raven Familiar Veran: 5 HP, Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5. Intelligence 6. +1 Natural Armor. Speaks Common. Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells.*


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

Lobo,

For my character, I've got this great RP idea.  He's a human paladin of freedom, fighting against the Inspired rule.

Born to a Kalashtar and a Human in the kingdom of Adar, X grew up fighting the Inspired rule of Riedra.  However, neither fully Kalashtar nor human, X was gifted with a portion of the Kalashtar's normal psionic powers.

I was thinking that in place of say the Wild Talent feat (a regional feat for Adar), that for the character it would give 1pp/level rather than just a flat 2.  Or, perhaps the Hidden Talent feat, which gives I think 2, but also grants one first level power.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2005)

I decided to look over the fighter you are using. It seems to be based heavily on the weapon groups system from Unearthed Arcana, does that mean we will be using weapon groups with all classes?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Rik
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue/Sorcerer
[B]Race:[/B] Changeling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] None
[B]Region:[/B] Breland

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2/1      [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15 (2d6+1d4)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0 ( 3p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Rapier                 +3     1d6-1      18-20/x2
Shortbow                  +3     1d6              x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Natural Linguist, Minor Change Shape, +2 Racial bonus on Bluff, 
Intimidate, and Sense Motive check, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, 
Summon Familiar

[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness, Recognize Imposter, Silent Spell, Weapon Finesse

[B]Action Points:[/B] 6

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 46       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      5    +3   +2     +10
Decipher Script            5    +0          +5
Diplomacy                  5    +3          +8
Disguise                   5    +3          +8(+18 in other shape)
Gather Information         5    +3          +8
Hide                       5    +2          +7
Knowledge(arcana)          1    +0          +1
Knowledge(streetwise)      4    +0          +4
Sense Motive               5    +3   +2     +10(+14 vs. Bluff)
Spellcraft                 1    +0          +1
Spot                       5    +0   +2     +7(+11 vs. Disguise)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Rapier               230gp    2 lbs
Shortbow                 30gp    2 lbs
20 Arrows                 1gp    3 lbs
Mithril Shirt         1,100gp   10 lbs
Travelers's Outfit        1gp    5 lbs
Spell Component Pouch     5gp    2 lbs
Letter of Marque        500gp     -
Traveling Papers          2sp     -

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 24 lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 743gp 8sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               26    56    80   160   400

[B]Sorcerer Spells Per Day:[/B] 5/4
[B]Sorcerer Spells Known:[/B]
[i]0-level(DC 13):[/i] Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Open/Close, Prestidigitation
[i]1-level(DC 14):[/i] Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist

[B]Age:[/B] 17
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 152 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black white
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver
[B]Skin:[/B] Dull grey
```

*Appearance:* Rik looks like most changelings, dull grey skin and blurry looking black-white eyes, and very subtle facial features. His short, silvery hair is also fairly normal,and at average height he could easily be forgotten amongst other male changelings. He wears simple, flat clothes that are very similar in colour to his skin. A soft grey cloak covers his chain shirt and a rapier at his belt, which can shine in even a soft light. Thankfully, the bow slung across his back and the small quiver do not have this trouble that metal can provide.

Of course, this is only his natural form. Anything else he appears as usually depends on his
job at the time...

*Background:* Born to a pair of merchants in the gigantic city of Sharn, Rik was expected to follow in both of his parent's footsteps. At a young age, however, he found that standing there attempting to sell things was far too boring, and Sharn had so many places to explore! Behind his parent's back, he explored when he probably should have been watching the shop. He learned the lay of the mid sections of the city, and quickly discovered that there were many more interesting ways of making money than standing around trying to sell goods.

So he began to sell information to whoever would buy it. It was amazing the pointless things that some people wanted to know! This was made even easier by his natural ability to change his appearance, keeping his real identity secret to both employer and 'target'. Even as he grew older, he avoided killing. It seemed that many people wanted others dead for various reasons, but Rik didn't completely understand it. Sure, sometimes it required a bit of intimidation and harm...but killing? Some species simply confused him.

As he grew older and more skilled, he began to find more interesting and dangerous jobs. From major Houses to simple street-side merchants(even Rik's parents once, though they never found out it was him) he recieved jobs all over the city...top to bottom. Of course, it did get at least four of his alias' on a few people's "Kill on sight" list, but that wasn't too hard to avoid and it did make things more exciting. There had been at least one crime leader who knew he was Changeling and had a good idea of where Rik lived, but thankfully that hadn't ever developed any farther. Rik did make sure to avoid any run ins or jobs involving the crime leader and his men just to be on the safe side, though. He'd even worked in the City Watch for a week, though hopefully they didn't figure out that the young cadet was the one who took those records...and since they'd never come anywhere near Rik since then, he wasn't worried too much about it.

In more recent months, Rik has added a bit of magical talent to his list of tools. Its saved his backside more than a few times and has him wondering why he didn't look into developing those skills earlier. Of course, he'd never really known they were there until that one time in a tavern...but the barmaid had forgiven him for that little incident. He hadn't meant for that to happen, anyway...it just kind of did. Though only simple tricks compared to the magic of others, Rik's spells compliment his information gathering very well and have gotten him more jobs in recent days. Nothing he'd ever complain about, of course.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 7, 2005)

If only I had the books here at work... Ah well, I should be able to put together a character tonight.

Question? The Complete books? In or out?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, my office's internet connection died on me. I was going to say (2 hours ago)...

Hmm... the idea was the with an enhanced amount of feats, the fighter would have too many.  :\  Then again, that particular Fighter class was designed with Andy's 1 feat/level rule for his campaign... and no other class got Weapon Focus (I thought that it brought focus to an unfocused class).

I'm open to hearing your opinion though.

If you have AU, you also have the Warmain and Unfettered to fulfill fighter roles.

1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, 12, 14, 15, 16, 18, 18, 20 (reg. ftr 18 feats)
1, 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20 (ftr with house rules 22 feats)
1, 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19 (non-fighter 11 feats)
1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19 (Warmain/Unfettered 16 feats)

What are your thoughts Ferrix?

But if you want to go with the Champion of Freedom (I like the concept idea), that's cool. Were you thinking about a psionic version of that class? Instead of spells, getting some powers & power points? Would you be interested in exchanging your +1 skill point per level for +1 power point per level?

Scotley: 
No, we'll be using weapon proficiencies as normal. Consider the fighter's ability to use his weapon focus, weapon specialization, etc. to apply to a focused group of weapons to be a special class ability.

Xael:
I won't be requiring Monks and Paladins to take a special feat in order to multiclass. Those restrictions were instituted because playtesters liked them, not for balance reasons. That'll free up a feat for you.

Tor La'Tha: 
Don't worry about the current placement. They aren't exactly in order anyway. I'm just keeping track of people at the moment.

Elocin:
The feat is okay. Lets see a background. 

Scotley: 
Give me a run-down on the scout and I'll likely okay it. Is it anything like the wilderness rogue?

Oh, I should mention that I have Green Ronin's Advanced Player's Guide if anyone wants to use a class out of there.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As Changelings aren't part of Dragonmarked Houses, etc, Rik can't take the Regional Feat for Breland.




What's that? Is that how it works. I swear I read over that section 9 times looking for how to use that and couldn't find it anywhere. You don't have a specific page number do you (I'm not doubting you, I just want to go and re-read the section for myself).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Question? The Complete books? In or out?




Email me the class/PrC/feat you want to use and I'll review it. If it's not twinky/broken in my opinion, then I'll allow it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2005)

At this stage in the game Lobo, where all-new games starting on ENWorld appear maybe only once a month... once someone puts in a call for players you're gonna get probably a dozen people saying they want to play.  That's when you as a DM have to decide who/how you are selecting your players, cause you'll have no shortage of ideas/concepts... but not necessarily the _STYLE_ of players you want.  After all... some make posts of one or two sentences, some make posts of three or four paragraphs... some talk in character, some don't... some are players who are already participating in a half-dozen games, some are newbies, some are in-between... some post three times a day, some post one a week or more... so many types of players that you need to figure out the kind of roleplayers you want to have in the game.  Whatever will make your life easiest and most interesting (especially as you said this is your first attempt at DMing a PbP here on ENWorld).

And as far as warforged House members go... I think that they CAN'T be actual members of the House, but they CAN belong to the Guilds that are run by the Houses.  The way I've always seen that relationship (and someone please correct me if I'm wrong)... is that you have the various Guilds that employ pretty much anyone regardless of race.  The Guilds are RUN however by the members of the Houses (some dragonmarked, some not).  It'd be like a family-run business where only the members of the family "own" the business, but they'll hire other folks to come in and work.  And usually those people hired to work do a lot of the less-important jobs that the "owners" wouldn't do.  So a warforged might very well be a member of one of the Guilds... might very well be an important member of the Guild (even working hand-in-hand with a House member or two even), but would never truly be a member of the House itself.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I see that now. Heh, as soon as you started talking about Guilds I thought. _...duh, it's a *HOUSE*... as in, a NOBLE House. That requires you to be family which, lamentably, excludes warforged._ I see your point about the guilds though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2005)

Doh, missed another game of yours. Love to join in, count me as an alternate. I've always wanted to try my warforged warmain, but as an alternate I'll wait and see what the main group is playing before I decide.

Edit: It looks like you are taking concepts and full characters then deciding. So I'll have a character up tomorrow hopefully. Wish the books were all here at work...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> What's that? Is that how it works. I swear I read over that section 9 times looking for how to use that and couldn't find it anywhere. You don't have a specific page number do you (I'm not doubting you, I just want to go and re-read the section for myself).



 My brain is currently fried and the book is out of reach for the moment, but...Breland has only one Region feat, which is Favored in the House(similar to that name at least). Changelings/Warforged/Shifters/etc are not part of any houses(also cannot have Dragonmarks) from what I've read. 

Even if they ARE, though, the concept of having anything at all to do with a house, especially being favored, goes COMPLETELY against my character concept, which is developing to be a spy for hire type.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

*For Ankh-Morpork Guard*

Oh, okay, I understand (I too lack my books while I'm at work).  
Hmm, well then take the Talented feat (+2 in two related skills; example, Alertness (+2 Spot/Listen). That way you don't lose out on a feat and the others won't feel as though you selected your region/race combo as a way to circumvent the rules.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, I understand (I too lack my books while I'm at work).
> Hmm, well then take the Talented feat (+2 in two related skills; example, Alertness (+2 Spot/Listen). That way you don't lose out on a feat and the others won't feel as though you selected your region/race combo as a way to circumvent the rules.



 Alrighty. I'll swap out Urban Tracking for Alertness. Fits the character just fine.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 7, 2005)

And don't forget your metamagic feat for being a Sorceror 1.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

Well beeing thinking a lot on class, and I think I should go for a barbarian. So hard to decide... Well im going to work on stats tomorrow.

He had walked for many blocks trying not to step on the dead ones. He still didn't know what had happened. "Big blast" "big light" he said to himself. He felt his right leg not moving correctly "oil, i need some oil" he erratically lifted bodies, boxes, beds and whatever that he thought could have some healing oils. 
"The whole town must have been destroyed, no survivors... nothing" In desperation he yelled at the sky that brought the light... the death. "HEEEEEEEELP!!!" 
It was this day he started to believe. From a corner a girl showed herself, she couldn't have been more than 12 years old and she had been crying... he could tell. “Are you alone?” “can I help you?” after some minutes the girl still hadn't answered his questions “can you help me” he finally made to say... “oil have you seen oils? The one that heals my kind?” The girl just saw right trough the metal and wood he was made of. 
Once he had a job, escorting a child to and from school, the only person that was allowed to talk with the girl, was her best friend, Anya. Talking about Anya always made the otherwise lonely girl happy. “do you go to school little girl?” “Are your best friend hiding somewhere?” from her eyes  tears began to fall making white stripes in the dirty face. The memory of her best friend awakened her from her apathy. The girl lifted her arm pointing at the rest of a brick house. “basement” she said. 
He used the rest of the day lifting materials looking for the entrance to the basement. The girl did not talk more that day, or the day after, or the one after that again. Once he found it he lifted the heavy double door entering the basement. He found quickly  what he needed. Oils and a lot of them all in a wooden box. The inscription on the box was carves in the wood by skilled hands 'Liam Xandiz proud son of Cyre' he looked at the wall seeing a wooden plate carved with names... 'genealogy' that is indeed one of the most beautiful things humans have. He took the plate down from the wall hiding wrapping it in 3 winter blanket, he took water, food and some human stuff. One's outside with the girl, he looked at her trying to make eye contact “leave this place with me” “I will take care of you” “can you tell me you name?” 
“Thaanas” she told him. “Thaanas Xandiz”... “my dad made that” she said indicating the wooden plate “he is a great artificer” “he was teaching me the art”.The years went on making the girl woman and making the warforge her family. With the work the warforge made she could pay her education. At one of the many battles he was shoot in the head and he lost conscience. X was unconscious long time, even so long that he was thrown away. X was meant to be chopped up and re-sold as parts to others warforges.
In a touch of destiny X (party member) stands upon his head while seeing what part he could use (maybe a artificer?), X awakens, with his last memory. The one of trying to use his crossbow, realizing that he isn't on the battlefield he causes just moderate damage on the facilities and stops before really harming somebody. “Where I am” “Where Thaanas be?”


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Hmm... the idea was the with an enhanced amount of feats, the fighter would have too many.  :\ Then again, that particular Fighter class was designed with Andy's 1 feat/level rule for his campaign... and no other class got Weapon Focus (I thought that it brought focus to an unfocused class).
> 
> I'm open to hearing your opinion though.
> 
> ...




I don't think reducing/changing the manner in which Fighters gain feats does anything but harm a class that really doesn't need any harming. By house ruling an increase in the number of feats every character gets, you are doing a greater service to non-fighters (who don't get many feats) than you are to fighters.

A normal non-fighter gets (1, 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18) 7 feats without your house rule, 11 with your house rule. That's is an increase of over half again as many feats (around a 57% increase). A normal fighter gets 18 feats without your house rule, 22 with. That's around a 22% increase.

Statistically, it actually reduces the effectiveness of the fighter's only ability (bonus feats) by quite a bit by boosting up the other classes.  If I were to do anything to the fighter, I'd actually try to improve it somehow, perhaps more skill points, a second good save (heck the warmain gets a medium will save), or more along the lines of a dedicated fighter, an ability to have basically a personalized weapon (like the kensai ability or samurai from OA), or Item Familiar from UA.

Andy's fighter replaces all but three of the chooseable bonus feats with set abilities, many of them redundant (getting weapon focus/specialization in three groups) which would only be good for a generalist fighter.  Additionally the chooseable bonus feats are at 10, 14 and 18.  Leaving your major customization option to high levels, everything else being mostly set for you.  Heck, what if you never wanted to take weapon focus and weapon specialization?  Andy's fighter makes the fighter more like the monk, in that fighters end up being a lot more of the same old, same old.  Without the massively possible customization they have.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> But if you want to go with the Champion of Freedom (I like the concept idea), that's cool. Were you thinking about a psionic version of that class? Instead of spells, getting some powers & power points? Would you be interested in exchanging your +1 skill point per level for +1 power point per level?




A psionic version of the class would be a spiffy idea, I've never seen a psionic paladin, but I can imagine one with the religious system the Kalashtar have. Well, I need to take a regional feat from there anyways, and it's either Strong Mind or Wild Talent. Strong Mind is bleh cause it's only effective against psionics, and if I have a +1 power point per level from my race, Wild Talent is a piddling 2 pp. The only reason I had actually wanted more pp was for a deep crystal weapon. But if we work up a psionic paladin, I'll think more on it.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, I I'm putting together a Gatekeeper Ranger/Druid. Still have a few things to iron out, but I need to get some sleep tonight 

Question: I'm going with a 2nd level character. Should I have 900gp of gear?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Question: I'm going with a 2nd level character. Should I have 900gp of gear?




Yep, that is correct.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of response everyone. My wife needed the computer for work-related projects last night. Tonight may not be any better as I'm taking care of my daughter (5 months) all by my lonesome... depends on when she falls asleep.

Ferrix: you make a good point for yourself about the Fighter. Let me shovel this off for my unconscious to deal with.  I don't imagine that it would be too difficult to convert the paladin's paltry number of spells into power points. Actually, I think there's a system in UA that converts spell slots to spell points, which actually breaks down fairly equally to power points... I'll look it over at home tonight (_things to do_).

Elocin: I hate raining on anyone's parade, but Shifters are born shifters. They don't change overnight (unless I misread that portion of the campaign setting). Also, I didn't see an abilites section of your write-up. Shifters get (going off memory, could be wrong): Lowlight vision, +1 racial bonus to Climb/Jump/Swim checks, & the ability to Shift 1/day (ability specifics detailed in the ECS; basically grow claws, get a bite, run fast, or smell well). The breadth, duration, and effectiveness of thier Shift increases with the number of Shifter-specific feats that they take.+

Everyone Else: If you had a question or are waiting for a response from me, I must have overlooked it. Ask again please (or refer me to the post number and I'll address your concern).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

*X*


```
[B]Name:[/B] X
[B]quote: [COLOR=DarkRed]redy, set, GO! [/COLOR] [/B]
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Warforge
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Have not
[B]Alignment:[/B] chaotic/neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] (working on it)
[B]Action Points:[/B] 6

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2         [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex: [/B]14 +2 (06p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +2          [B]HP:[/B] 30 (2d12+6)
[B]Con: [/B]16 +3 (06p.;+2)   [B]Grapple:[/B] +5      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/adamantine
[B]Int: [/B]10 +0 (04p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'       [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis: [/B]10 +0 (04p.;-2)   [B]Init:[/B] +2         [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha: [/B]10 +0 (02p.;-2)   [B]ACP:[/B] -0[/B]          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 5%

                [B]Base  	Armor 	Shld   	Dex  Size   Nat  		Misc  	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10 		+8   	+2    	+2    +X     +x   	+X      22


[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:3[/B]               3      +3    +X          +6 (+8 when raging)
[B]Ref:0[/B]                0      +2    +X          +2
[B]Will:0[/B]               0      +0    +X          +0 (+2 when raging)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   	Damage     Critical[/B]
Natural Weapon (slam)	  +1		1d4
boomerang, Talenta        +1 		1d4+3 (M)    x2
Longsword MW 		  +1 		1d8 (M)      19–20/x2

Shield, heavy steel 20 gp +2 amrmor bonus –2 armor check penalty 15% arcane failure 15 lb.


[B]Languages:[/B] 
common
goblin (region of origin) -1 skill point for bying this language

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[B]Rage (Ex):[/B] In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he 

takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. 
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A barbarian is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

[B]Fast Movement (Ex):[/B] A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, 

light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed because of any load carried or armor 

worn.

[B]Illiteracy:[/B] Barbarians are the only characters who do not automatically know how to read and write. A barbarian may spend 2 skill points to gain the 

ability to read and write all languages he is able to speak.
A barbarian who gains a level in any other class automatically gains literacy. Any other character who gains a barbarian level does not lose the literacy he 

or she already had.

[B]Uncanny Dodge (Ex):[/B] At 2nd level, a barbarian retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible 

attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. If a barbarian already has uncanny dodge from a different class, he automatically 

gains improved uncanny dodge 

[B]Light fortification (Ex):[/B] sneak attack -%25 chance to criticals.

[B]Action Points[/B]
start at  1 lvl with= 5 or ad6???
level up= 5+1/2(lvl)

5+[1/2x(2)]= 6


[B]Feats:[/B]


lvl 1 : Adamantine Body Armor Bonus +8 DR/2 Admantine
lvl 1 :[GM bonus] Regional feat Darguun: Extend Rage: +5 rounds of rage


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 23  (-1 for goblin language)      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 3+lvl
[B]Skills                	Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
CLimb                  	        2    +3          =5
Craft                      	0    +1          =1
Handle Animal                   3    +0          =3
Intimidate                 	3    +0          =3
Jump                       	2    +3          =5
Listen                     	0    +0          =0
Ride                       	3    +2          =5
Survival                   	1    +0          =1
Swim                       	2    +3          =5
=17
--- [B]extra skills [/B] ---
ESCAPE ARTIST DEX               1   +2          =3 
TUMBLE DEX                 	1   +2          =3
SPOT WIS                   	2   +0          =2
USE MAGIC DEVICE CHA            3   +0          =3
=7
=23


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Talenta Boomerang MW	 015gp    1lb
Longsword MW		 315gp    4 lb.
shield, heavy steel  	 020gp   15lb
Backpack                 002gp   2lb
Warforged Repair Kit     050gp    1lb
Traveler's Outfit        001gp    5 lb
Bedroll                  001sp    5 lb
Belt Pouches x5          001gp    .5 lb
Flint and Steel          001gp    - 
Trail Rations x5         005sp    1 lb
Rope, silk 50'           010gp    5 lb
Waterskin x3             001gp    4 lb

=417

[B]Total Weight:[/B]63,5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 483gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             76   153   230  460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 70
[B]Height:[/B] 2 mt
[B]Weight:[/B] 210kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] none
[B]plate:[/B] dark brown

[B]Appearance:[/B] 

X is of darkbrown color whit dark greens, like the woods color, if he stands still in a woods, the untrained eye wouldn't see him. He do not have any spesial 

inscription or visible mark.  


[B]Background:[/B] 


At the start was it just light, the others said [COLOR=DarkRed]"there is a new amongst us"[/COLOR] Nobody was specially interested in him. he abandoned the 

place just 10 years of life. The humans somehow agreed, [COLOR=SandyBrown]"let him go! he sure is coming back!" "he needs us"[/COLOR] He didn't. 
Darguun a odd place that he walked away from almost 65 years ago. Making his living by escorting people, not much money and not much oil. It was in 

Trolandport he got his first mission escorting more than little girls and boxes  with forbidden substances.
-*-
He had walked for many blocks trying not to step on the dead ones. He still didn't know what had happened. [COLOR=DarkRed]"Big 
blast" "big light"[/COLOR] he said to himself. He felt his right leg not moving correctly [COLOR=DarkRed]"oil, i need some 
oil"[/COLOR] he erratically lifted bodies, boxes, beds and whatever that he thought could have some healing oils. 
COLOR=DarkRed]"The whole town must have been destroyed, no survivors... nothing"[/COLOR] In desperation he yelled at the sky that 
brought the light... the death. [COLOR=DarkRed]"HEEEEEEEELP!!!" [/COLOR]
It was this day he started to believe. From a corner a girl showed herself, she couldn't have been more than 12 years old and she 
had been crying... he could tell. [COLOR=DarkRed]“Are you alone?” “can I help you?”[/COLOR] after some minutes the girl still 
hadn't answered his questions [COLOR=DarkRed]“can you help me”[/COLOR] he finally made to say... [COLOR=DarkRed]“oil have you seen 
oils? The one that heals my kind?”[/COLOR] The girl just saw right trough the metal and wood he was made of. 
once he had a job, escorting a child to and from school, the only person that was allowed to talk with the girl, was her best 
friend, Anya. Talking about Anya always made the otherwise lonely girl happy. [COLOR=DarkRed]“do you go to school little girl?” 
“Are your best friend hiding somewhere?”[/COLOR] from her eyes  tears began to fall making white stripes in the dirty face. The 
memory of her best friend awakened her from her apathy. The girl lifted her arm pointing at the rest of a brick house. 
[COLOR=Purple]“basement”[/COLOR] she said. 
he used the rest of the day lifting materials looking for the entrance to the basement. The girl did not talk more that day, or the 
day after, or the one after that again. Once he found it he lifted the heavy double door entering the basement. He found quickly  
what he needed. Oils and a lot of them all in a wooden box. The inscription on the box was carves in the wood by skilled hands 
'Liam Xandiz proud son of Cyre' he looked at the wall seeing a wooden plate carved with names... 'genealogy' that is indeed one of 
the most beautiful things humans have. He took the plate down from the wall hiding wrapping it in 3 winter blanket, he took water, 
food and some human stuff. One's outside with the girl, he looked at her trying to make eye contact [COLOR=DarkRed]“leave this 
place with me” “I will take care of you” “can you tell me you name?”[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=Purple]“Thaanas” she told him. “Thaanas Xandiz”... “my dad made that”[/COLOR] she said indicating the wooden plate 
[COLOR=Purple]“he is a great artificer” “he was teaching me the art”[/COLOR].The years went on making the girl woman and making the 
warforge her family. With the work the warforge made she could pay her education. At one of the many battles he was shoot in the 
head and he lost conscience. X was unconscious long time, even so long that he was thrown away. X was meant to be chopped up and 
re-sold as parts to others warforges.
In a touch of destiny X (party member) stands upon his head while seeing what part he could use (maybe a artificer?), X awakens, 
with his last memory. The one of trying to use his boomerang, realizing that he isn't on the battlefield he causes just moderate 
damage on the facilities and stops before really harming somebody. [COLOR=DarkRed]“Where I am” “Where Thaanas be?”  [/COLOR]
```


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

*Tor L'Tha*

Your grapple should be (BAB + STR Modifier +/- Modifier depending upon the size differences between the grapplers).  If you have the *Improved Grappling* feat you add +4 to your grapple check. I believe that if you have multiple limbs then you get another +4 to your check. Note: Warforged have a natural slam attack and thus can circumvent the *Improved Unarmed Strike* requirement of the *Improved Grappling* feat.

Go ahead and fill in your racial modifiers now (your stats add up). Please fill in how many points you spent on each attribute. So instead of saying "*Str*: 16 (XXp.)" it should say "*Str*: 16 (10p.)"

You have 1,000XP & 900 starting Gold. 

As a barbarian you have 12 + 12 + (Con mod x2) Hit Points (...30).

Your statblock should be:

```
[b]Str[/b]: 16 +3 (10p.)      [b]Level[/b]: 2         [b]XP[/b]: 1,000
[b]Dex[/b]: 14 +2 (06p.)      [b]BAB[/b]: +2          [b]HP[/b]: 30 (2d12+6)
[b]Con[/b]: 16 +3 (06p.;+2)   [b]Grapple[/b]: +5      [b]Dmg Red[/b]: n/a
[b]Int[/b]: 10 +0 (04p.)      [b]Speed[/b]: 40'       [b]Spell Res[/b]: n/a
[b]Wis[/b]: 10 +0 (04p.;-2)   [b]Init[/b]: +2         [b]Spell Save[/b]: n/a
[b]Cha[/b]: 10 +0 (02p.;-2)   [b]ACP[/b]: -0          [b]Spell Fail[/b]: 5%
```

In order to use the attachment, the first line needs to be *[ CODE ]* without the spaces. After the last line (Appearance) you should write *[ /CODE ]* without the spaces.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2005)

I never sent you the scout info. I like the class, but the Skirmish stuff which gives them bonus to damage and AC seems a little strained and I think it would temp me to go out of my way to make the rule work rather than play the character logically. He'd be running around in circles to get in 10' of movement every round, so he could have bonuses. 

Instead I would like to play a neutral cleric of the keeper. I'll try and have a draft up today. Sorry for the confusion. 

One question, are you using the weapon group stuff from Unearthed Arcana?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Instead I would like to play a neutral cleric of the keeper. I'll try and have a draft up today. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> One question, are you using the weapon group stuff from Unearthed Arcana?



That's cool. I think a cleric would fit in well with the PCs I've seen so far... though I suppose that _really_ depends on the cleric.

Edit:  No, we're using standard weapon proficiencies.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Lobo, having seen what's already been offered up and not wanting to duplicate anyone... here's an idea for a concept for me that may or may not work out for you, but let me know.  Since it seems the intention is to go to Xendrik, would me playing a drow be cool with you (since they come from Xendrik?)  I'm thinking perhaps of a drow swashbuckler... one who travels on ships back and forth from the two continents.  Some would call him a "pirate", some would say "privateer".  In either case... he makes his living as a guard / guide / sage of the seas for all those interested parties heading to the land to the south.

I'd go with a 2nd level drow (using 3rd level point buy to account for the +1 ECL).  He'd be a swashbuckler (from Complete Warrior), fights with rapier, and I'll figure out the other stuff when I get my books together.  But just let me know if this concept is cool (since I don't know if you want to use drow or not).  If the drow don't work for you, I can always switch the character to a half-elf of House Lyrander... same pirate concept.  If I did half-elf, I'd probably make him dragonmarked and 3rd level.  Thanx!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

chracter updated.
how are you doing with action points? I'm not sure how they work.

lvl 1 :[GM bonus] REgional feat: Dragon Totem [BAB +1], region of origin Argonnessen. Gain energy resitance 5 to one type energy [can this be used against electricity? ]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Dragon-marked characters are totally cool as I can just make them representatives of the house in question. This little expedition will be a private venture between couple of the dragon-marked houses, a non-dragonmarked noble house and one or more other organizations. Looking through the book last night, I could come up with plausible reasons for all the houses to be participating.

A drow would actually work out with some minor rehashing of my plot. Would you be adverse to me poking holes into your backstory DEFCON1? I don't have the complete warrior so I don't have the swashbuckler class... though I imagine that it's similar to the Unfettered. Can you email me the class info?  For your background, Drow are tribal and don't really have an "advanced" civilization. I'd also like to get away from the whole Lloth-worshipping schitck, which I think has been done to death.  If you have Plot & Poison (Green Ronin) I'm not adverse to yoinking stuff out of that book.



			
				Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> chracter updated.
> how are you doing with action points? I'm not sure how they work.
> 
> lvl 1 :[GM bonus] REgional feat: Dragon Totem [BAB +1], region of origin Argonnessen. Gain energy resitance 5 to one type energy [can this be used against electricity? ]



Warforged aren't found in Argonassen... that's Dragon-land.  I will, however, allow you to take the *Energy Resistance: Fire* feat from Arcana Unearthed (grants Fire Resistance: 5). It has to be your first level feat (specific fire-resistant materials used in your construction). Choose another Region of Origin (Mournlands is most common for Warforged, I think).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Warforged aren't found in Argonassen... that's Dragon-land.  I will, however, allow you to take the *Energy Resistance: Fire* feat from Arcana Unearthed (grants Fire Resistance: 5). It has to be your first level feat (specific fire-resistant materials used in your construction). Choose another Region of Origin (Mournlands is most common for Warforged, I think).




Changed. Actuall region of Origin: Darguun.

lvl 1 : Adamantine Body Armor Bonus +8 DR/2 Admantine
lvl 1 :[GM bonus] Regional feat Darguun: Extend Rage: +5 rounds of rage.

added a language. goblin. bying it with a skill point.

Can you help me with this stats?

*Touch:* XX              *Flatfooted:* XX

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:3*                      X    +X          +X
*Ref:0*                       X    +X          +X
*Will:0*                      X    +X          +X


----------



## Elocin (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Elocin: I hate raining on anyone's parade, but Shifters are born shifters. They don't change overnight (unless I misread that portion of the campaign setting). Also, I didn't see an abilites section of your write-up. Shifters get (going off memory, could be wrong): Lowlight vision, +1 racial bonus to Climb/Jump/Swim checks, & the ability to Shift 1/day (ability specifics detailed in the ECS; basically grow claws, get a bite, run fast, or smell well). The breadth, duration, and effectiveness of thier Shift increases with the number of Shifter-specific feats that they take.




I know shifters ar eborn shifters but I was kind of working it to the Mutant Gene thoery of comic books in that it was not known to me until my teens, read puberty.  So nothing out of the ordinary was wrong with me until now.

As for the character itself I know I need to make some minor adjustments to it but I did not have my book with me at work or the PDF which has been corrected and now I havd the PDF with me.  So today during work I wil l be making some minor adjustments to my character for your approval.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Plate
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B]  38 (3d10+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 03/adamantine
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B]  0
[B]Wis:[/B]  6 -2 ( 0p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 ( 0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +4          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    -2          -1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greatsword +1             +9     2d6+7      19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Living Construct Subtype (Ex), Composite Plating, Light Fortification (Ex), Natural Weapon, Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Battle-Hardened, Heavy Armor Proficiency

[B]Feats:[/B] Adamantine Body, Improved Damage Reduction, Power Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 10       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      6    +4   -5     +5
Craft: Armorsmithing       4    -1          +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Greatsword +1          2350gp    8lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Warforged Repair Kit     50gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]10lb      [B]Money:[/B] 298gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               100   200   300   600  1500

[B]Age:[/B]  2
[B]Height:[/B] 6'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 314lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Adamantine
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Adamantine
[B]Appearance:[/B] Plate appears like many warforged except for the greatsword scabbard built into her back

[B]Background:[/B] Plate was completed just as the war ended and so she never saw any action. Although she doesn’t actually have a gender she prefers to be thought of as female. She was to be the first of a new line of warforged better built for war. But she is unique in that she was the only one of her type actually constructed.
```


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Changed. Actuall region of Origin: Darguun.
> 
> lvl 1 : Adamantine Body Armor Bonus +8 DR/2 Admantine
> lvl 1 :[GM bonus] Regional feat Darguun: Extend Rage: +5 rounds of rage.
> ...





Sure, I can help you out.


```
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3          +6 (+8 when raging)
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0 (+2 when raging)
```

Also, Warforged do not have natural armor... They have armor (does that make sense to you?). That's one of the drawbacks to playing a warforged. They cannot wear armor because armor is built into thier chassis.

Also, your *Dmg Red*: n/a should be *Dmg Red*: 2/adamantine


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Sure, I can help you out.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Also, because of adamantine armor you get a max dex bonus of +1. So AC would be 19 not 20 and touch AC would be 11 not 12.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Also, because of adamantine armor you get a max dex bonus of +1. So AC would be 19 not 20 and touch AC would be 11 not 12.




Thanks for the help Tailspiner and Lobo!  Seems to me that X is ready to go.  If I miss something please let me know. 

I will work a little on the background to know the Warforge fighter. (Is that ok Tailsspinner?). I want to make Plate a little celebrity for the local warforge newsletter (Oils and Toolkits) mentioning the one of a kind warforge named Plate.
Of curiosity X had visited Plate for a chat about warfoge the new implementions. Making a nice friendship. (I a little tired now so maybe you got a better idea?)


----------



## Elocin (Feb 8, 2005)

Updated my charactet a bit more but still need to input some information concering when I am raged, shifted and Rage/Shifted together.  Also, depending on what everyone else's background looks like I can readily change mine to fit thiers.  To be honest I am not very happy about mine either so I will be changing it in the near future to bring myself outside the city somehow as most shifters do not like being around people, especially my character.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 8, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Initiate Takis
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Region:[/B] Eldeen Reaches
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 ( 5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (2d8+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 3     +0    +0      +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                  0     +1    +0      +1
[B]Will:[/B]                 3     +3    +0      +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical    Range Increment[/B]
Unarmed                      +1     1d3+0      x2
Scimitar                     +1     1d6+0      18-20/x2
Dagger                       +1     1d4+0      19-20/x2     10 ft.
Sling                        +2     1d4+0      x2           50 ft.   

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Slyvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy +5, Woodland Stride

[B]Feats:[/B] Gatekeeper Initiate, Track, Endurance

[b]Action Points:[/b] 6

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 39       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                 2    +0    +0      +2
Craft (Woodworking)           2    +2    +0      +4
Handle Animal                 5    +1    +0      +6
Knowledge (Geography)         1    +2    +0      +3
Knowledge (History)           1    +2    +0      +3
Knowledge (Nature)            5    +2    +4      +11
Knowledge (Religion)          1    +2    +0      +3
Knowledge (The Planes)        4    +2    +0      +6
Listen                        5    +3    +0      +8
Spellcraft                    2    +2    +0      +4
Spot                          5    +3    +0      +8
Survival                      5    +3    +2      +10

[B]Equipment:                          Cost  Weight[/B]
Dragonhide Breastplate              500gp   30lb
Heavy wooden shield                   7gp   10lb
Sling (50 bullets)                    1sp    5lb
Scimitar                             15gp    4lb
Dagger                                2gp    1lb
Traveler's outfit                     1gp    5lb
Belt pouch x2                         2gp    1lb
Flint and steel                       1gp      -
Potion of Cure light wounds x2      100gp      -
Potion of Comprehend Languages x2   100gp      -
Potion of Protection from Evil x2   100gp      -

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 56lb      [B]Money:[/B] 71gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33lb  66lb  100lb  200lb  500lb

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Reddish brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Deep tan
```

*Animal Companion: 
Faulk:* Male hawk; CR 1/3; Tiny animal; HD 1d8; hp 4; Init +3; Spd 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average); AC 17 (touch 15, flat-footed 14); Atk +5 melee (1d4-2, talons); Space/Reach 2.5 ft./0 ft.; SA -; SQ Low-light vision; AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6.
_Skills and Feats:_ Listen +2, Spot +14; Weapon Finesse.

*Appearance:* If Takis were to travel in clothing more typical of the average traveller, he could easily blend into the crowd. He is taller than others, but not much so, and his features are relatively nondescript. Hwoever, Takis always wears a large dark green cloak that covers most of his body, especially with the hood pulled over his head, marking him distinctly as the druid he is. For those who get a glimpse beneath the cloak, they can notice the hide of some green beast that has been worked into armor. Takis tends to walk slowly and with purpose, but his head movements are at somewhat unsettling odds with this; quick head turns and tilts, much like those of a bird, seem to be commonplace. 
   Takis is an intense man. Much like his walk, his manner of speaking is often slow and deliberate. More socially observant folks might feel as if he is being very careful with his words. Also, when speaking with someone, he fixes his gaze upon them, locking his eyes upon theirs, a habit that many find unsettling. Takis openly admits he is a druid, in fact he practically advertises it. To any he considers "worthy" he discusses his greater goals and concerns - he is always in search of others who do or could share his need for action. 

*Background:* “You know what they are going to say, son. You saw their steadfastness the last time you spoke to them,” said Fathin.
   Takis looked up, desperation and despair in his eyes. “I know father, but I need to make them understand. I need to make them see. Don’t you see the dangers we allow to encroach upon this world by just following the old ways?”
   “Of…of course I do, son, but…but they need time to understand. They cannot handle change this quickly. Our ways have barely changed over a thousand years. You must respect that,” responded Fathin.
   Takis’ expression quickly exploded with near rage. “Then we are doomed because of tradition!! I cannot stand for that!”
   At this outburst, Fathin’s face turned dour as well. “Be careful with your words, Takis. You take things too far.”
   “Do I father? Do you even believe me?” Takis shot up from sitting and stormed away.

One year later…
   “I have come to a decision. I have tried again and again to understood, to be recognized, but always I find the barrier of the past and the stubbornness of the old to prevent my words from reaching the ears of those who so desperately need to hear them. I cannot live with this frustration, paralyzed by the intangible. I will be leaving the Reaches in the morning.”
   Fathin took a moment to examine his son. To his dismay, it was obvious that Takis had made up his mind and there would be no convincing him otherwise. But still, he had to try. "Son…I – “ 
   Takis interrupted, “No, father. I must do this. I am sorry. If I do not try I will be unable to live with myself. And if I must look outside these woods, then so be it.”
   Saitya addressed her son, “Where...where will you go?” Tears already began to run down her cheeks.
   “Where the world takes me, mother. I will seek out others who feel the same burning inside of them, who feel the same need for action. And when we are ready, we will take our swords and our spells to the enemy.”
   “Do not forget Faulk,” said Fathin, “his eyes will aid you.”
   “I know father, I would never leave him behind.” Takis let out a high pitched screeching sound and stretched out his arm. Faulk swooped in from the endless canopy of trees, a perfect specimen of a red-tailed hawk.
   “Be well Takis,” cried Saitya.
   “I will mother. And maybe my path will lead me back here one day.”

   The next morning Takis left the Eldeen Reaches. “Now, where do I begin this mad quest?” he thought. 

“Well, I have heard word of this great den of people called Sharn. From the rumors that have reached me, I can find all manner of folk there. Seems like as good a place as any…”

   In Sharn, Takis prefers to stay outdoors rather than spend nights at any inn. Of course, this is easier said than done, but he has learned to find less traveled, and less dangerous, nooks in which he can afford to catch some rest. Takis sees Sharn as a huge hive of filth, but takes great pains to keep this to himself, realizing that there are plenty individuals in the city that do not invite the insult or the comparison. 
   When Takis catches word of the hiring of an adventuring troupe to venture into Xen'Drik, he leaps at the opportunity. With the limited knowledge he has of the ill-fated continent, Takis fully expects to be able to meet face-to-face with the enemy.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Make whatever works for you tyrlaan.  Really.

Thus far we have: 

Changling Rogue/Sorceror
Shifter Barbarian
Warforged Barbarian
Elf Wizard/Monk
Human Druid
Kalashar Paladin
Human? Cleric
Warforged Fighter

Looks like all that is missing is an arcane caster (depending on what AMG and/or Xael want to do with thier characters). Also, keep in mind that the final group will be 6 people with the other two left over becoming alternates; so don't be afraid to double-up on party roles. If the alternates _*REALLY *_want to play I suppose I might let them voice some of the NPCs, but I'm still on the fence with that.

Things looked good on my once-over... except for the dragonhide chainmail. That's just not logical. Dragonhide breastplate is cool, but chain_anything_ is a no-no.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Updated my charactet a bit more but still need to input some information concering when I am raged, shifted and Rage/Shifted together.  Also, depending on what everyone else's background looks like I can readily change mine to fit thiers.  To be honest I am not very happy about mine either so I will be changing it in the near future to bring myself outside the city somehow as most shifters do not like being around people, especially my character.




At first glance through the book I'd rule that shifting attribute enhancements are not the same as Rage attribute enhancements... so they stack. As well, by raging, you increase the duration of your shift by two rounds (because your con increases while you rage).  Rage and Shift are both free actions so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to initiate both at the same time.

Does that answer your questions?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay Ferrix, I just looked this up and we'll call your paladin's spell points power points.     I'll see if I can come up with a list of powers and post them here (ie, I'll edit this post later).

_Edit: You know, why bother. Just use the regular Paladin spells (or paladin of freedom spells if they're different, which I think they are) as Powers.  If you feel that a certain power fits your paradigm, let me know and we'll discuss it.  Right off the bat though, I'd remove that Cure spells. If you think of a replacement, let me know._

_Edit 2: Or I supposed you could steal powers from the Psychic Warrior's list... say twice as many powers known as spell slots available (1 power known when the spell slot entry says "0")._


```
1st     -- power points
   2nd     -- power points
   3rd     -- power points
   4th     0  power points
   5th     0  power points
   6th     1  power points
   7th     1  power points
   8th     1  power points
   9th     1  power points
   10th    4  power points
   11th    4  power points
   12th    9  power points
   13th    9  power points
   14th    10 power points
   15th    17 power points
   16th    20 power points
   17th    25 power points
   18th    26 power points
   19th    41 power points
   20th    48 power points
```


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 8, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Things looked good on my once-over... except for the dragonhide chainmail. That's just not logical. Dragonhide breastplate is cool, but chain_anything_ is a no-no.




You know, when you put it like that...   No problem. I'll change it to dragonhide breastplate.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Groswen Anamne*

I know I'm down as an alternate, but here is the first draft of my character. I saw a profusion of front line types so I strayed away from my original warforged warmain.  All thats left to do is the feats, appearance and background.

Edit: Okay she is finished, let me know if I qualify as analternate or not 
Edit again: needed to make one of the feats a regional feat.


```
[B]Name:[/B][COLOR=Plum]Groswen Anamne[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Akashic
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] female
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host

[B]Str:[/B] 8 -1 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,301
[B]Dex:[/B] 11 +0 (3p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 28 (3d6+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)    [B]Grapple:[/B] -3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.+1)  [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs. Illusion
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -%
[b]Action Points:[/b] 6

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortsword(S)              +1     1d4-1     19-20x2
Light Crossbow(S) - 80ft.  +2     1d6     19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Goblin, Elf.

[B]Abilities:[/B] low-light vision, weapon familiarity (gnome hooked-hammers),
+2 save vs. Illusions, +1 DC for Illusions cast, +1 attack vs Goblinoids and 
Kobolds, +4 AC vs. Giants, +2 Listen, Craft(Alchemy), Spell-like abilities - 
1/day - [i]dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak with animals[/i]; 
skill memory (+2), perfect recall, delve into collective memory. 

[B]Feats:[/B] Investigator, Research, Favored in House (Sivis).

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 70       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6 (all skills are class skills)
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge (arcana)         1    +6          +7
Knowledge (architecture)   5    +6          +11
Knowledge (geography)      5    +6          +11
Knowledge (history)        5    +6          +11
Knowledge (nature)         5    +6   +2     +11
Knowledge (nobility)       5    +6          +11
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  5    +6          +11
Knowledge (planes)         1    +6          +7
Knowledge (religion)       1    +6          +7
Search                     6    +3   +2     +11
Spot                       1    +0          +1
Listen                     6    +0   +2     +8
Survival                   6    +0          +6
Diplomacy                  5    +2   +2     +9
Gather Information         6    +2   +2     +10
Craft (alchemy)            1    +3   +2     +6
Sense Motive               6    +0          +6
*+2 Survival made underground, aboveground in natural environments, and to 
      avoid natural hazards or to keep from getting lost
*+2 Search for secret or hidden doors



[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Shortsword(S)            10gp   1lb
Light Crossbow(S)        35gp   2lb
10 Bolts                  1gp   0.5lb
Studded Leather(S)       25gp   10lb
Journal#                 15gp   3lb
Notepad#                 15gp   3lb
Lots of Pens#             1gp   -lb
Ink#                      8gp   -lb
Belt Pouch#               1gp   1/8lb
50ft Silk Rope#          10gp   5lb
5 Pitons#                 5sp   2.5lb
Bedroll#                  1sp   2lb
10 Candles#               1sp   -lb
2 Map Cases#              2gp   1lb
Fishing Net#              4gp   5lb
3 Flasks#                 9cp   4.5lb
Flint and Steel#          1gp   -lb
Grappling Hook#           1gp   4lb
Hammer#                   5sp   2lb
Small Mirror#            10gp   1/2lb
20 days rations#         10gp   5lb
2 waterskins#             2gp   2lb
Sealing Wax#              1gp   1lb
Tent#                    10gp   5lb
Soap#                     5sp   1lb
Whetstone#                2cp   1lb
Acid#                    10gp   1lb
Alchemist's Fire#        20gp   1lb
Everburning Torch#      110gp   1lb
2 Antitoxins#           100gp   -lb
Explorer's Outfits#      10gp   2lb
Scholar's Outfit          5gp   1.5lb
Traveler's Outfit#        1gp   1lb
Handy Haversack        2000gp   5lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]18.5lb (55.75lb in Haversack#)      [B]Money:[/B] 6gp 5sp 9cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               19.5   39.75   60   120   300

[B]Age:[/B] 48
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 39lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue-green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Groswen is a short fiery gnome with hair to match.  She typically wears her long deep purple coat with patches of padded bright orange fabric along the shoulders, arms and sides.  Underneath she has a set of studded leather that she keeps in good repair at the local tailor.  With her latest assignment she has been given a Handy Haversack from the Chronicle which has everything an adventuring soul would need, not that she knows how to use any of it.  Groswen is very opinionated, but also very good at providing an unbiased account of events, for which her readers and editors both appreciate.  She maintains the typical listener attitude that most gnome share, but when given the opportunity she will also let those around her know exactly what she thinks.  

*Background:* Having studied at an Akashic Academy in the University of Korranberg, she became an avid reader and occasionally writer for the Korranberg Chronicle. When she graduated, she was hired by the Chronicle as a correspondent in Sharn.  Travelling to the city of Towers, she began writing a regular column about the events around Morgrave University.  Her penchant for academia and knowledge served her well as she brought stories of Sharn to the Five Kingdoms.  

Her appointment to Sharn was no coincidence, while at university she had come across several pieces of information regarding illegal bribery being used in the merchant’s ward of the city.  Her Akashic talents granted her access to information that few had ever come across.  Careful not to let on what she knew to her collegues, she contacted a member of the Trust.  The Trust was immediately interested in her story and was very grateful for her having kept the scandal to herself and not publishing it.  In return for the information that she gave them the Triumvirate granted her a high level position in the Chronicle.  When the Trust clamped down on the bribery ring, Groswen was very glad to take an appointment out of Zilargo.

Currently she has been given an assignment to do an expose on the trafficking of Xendrix artifacts in and around Morgrave University.  To the University of Korranberg, such tomb raiding is a sacrilege, yet it is such an open market within Sharn.  To that end she has joined an expedition heading to the fabled dark continent to see what wonders can be brought back for herself.  She has already done quite a thorough study of the shops in Upper Menthis.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll have an updated character sheet and background/appearance up by tommorrow at the latest.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll have an updated character sheet and background/appearance up by tommorrow at the latest.




What he said.    I had a little accident with the text file when I was about 90% done Just gotta find time to re-type.


----------



## Xael (Feb 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Looks like all that is missing is an arcane caster (depending on what AMG and/or Xael want to do with thier characters).




I could easily play a straight Elf Wizard. I do that 90% of the time, and I'm playing three or so at the moment.  Or I could go Wizard/Cleric/Mystic Theurge... If the party needs an arcane caster I can change, since I like to play wizards anyway.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2005)

The Sorcerer role for my character is going to be more supporting the stealthy aspect. Support spells with a few combat here and there. Not going to be much of a dedicated caster.


----------



## Xael (Feb 9, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The Sorcerer role for my character is going to be more supporting the stealthy aspect. Support spells with a few combat here and there. Not going to be much of a dedicated caster.




Going straight Wizard then. Now there might actually be enough feats for those metamagic ones...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Elocin,

Except for a background detail about how you met the others and some details from below, I'll say the Hobbes is *APPROVED*.



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> ```
> [B]Deity:[/B] Working on it
> 
> [B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 ([COLOR=Red]10[/COLOR]p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
> ...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Xael, your character looks good. Can you please put your weapons and thier weight/cost into your equipment area. Then update the weight.

Thanks. As soon as you get a backgound in there, I can approve it. 

Starting gold for a 2nd level pc is... 900gp I think.
Please note your number of action points immediately below your Attribute Stat-block. Thanks.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 9, 2005)

X is again updated.

Having trouble finding these stats for the warforge.
I need a hand with those. 

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

*Action Points*
start at  1 lvl with= 5 or a 1d6?
level up= 5+[1/2x(lvl)]


It's seems that's the only thing's I'm missing. 
I hope X can be accepted for the game.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> *Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
> *Max Weight:*               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX




These are based on your strength. For a strength of 16 they are:
76/153/230/460/1150


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Hi Elocin,
> 
> Except for a background detail about how you met the others and some details from below, I'll say the Hobbes is *APPROVED*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xael (Feb 9, 2005)

Character updated. Background changed slightly, added a name and the correct equipment. Added action points. I hope that the "Right of Councel" feat is alright as a regional feat, but it really can't be taken by anybody else than an Elf from Aerenal. I'm not sure if you want some additional concrete plot hooks.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Since I was just checking out the shifter, I can lend some rules help here...
> 
> I think the shifter get a +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Swim
> 
> ...




You're likely correct. I don't have my books here at the office.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Xarut is *APPROVED*.

Note to all, I'll determine who the players vs. alernates are when everyone's characters are approved.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Groswen Anamne has been completed.  Background is up and her feats have been finalized.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 9, 2005)

Action points are gained as follows for each level - 5 + half your level (rounded down) and you lose all the action points you might have had from a previous level.  So if I am reading this right we all start with 6 actions points for being level 2 and level 3.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Lobo question for you.

Is it ok if I alter my characer a very minor bit by taking a different feat and selecting a different weapon which I can tie into my background, hopefully.  I want to use as much as I posisbly can form the Eberoon book and would like ot use the weapon Talenta Sharrash so I woudl be taking the Exotic weapon feat instead of the beasthide elite feat.  I will also alter my background to be orginally from the Talenta Plains  and will explain why I am now in Sharn and I will work in how I know the rest of the party members.

Let me know so I cna make the adjustments to my character and update my sheet online ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Added action points. Thanks Elocin for adding that in, forgot to check my book for those last night. I also forgot to check on the Regional feats available for Zilargo. Here's hoping that one of the three that I picked qualifies.  Anyone out there know? I can check my book tonight to make sure.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahhh... now I remember what's been bugging me. 

Tor L'Tha:  The Talenta Sharresh (however you spell it) is an Exotic Weapon. You need to have the Exotic Weapon: Talenta Sharresh feat in order to use it.

Elocin:  I'll allow it but if everyone starts playing with twinky weapons then I might nix or neuter the weapons. I agree that the Talenta plains are a much better region of origin than Sharn for a Shifter.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2005)

*Revised*

Okay, corrections made. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Mortachi Vedymark
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human-Karrnath
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] The Keeper

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1001
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (2d8+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Scythe                    +4(+2) 2d4+3      20-X4	S	(Used Two Weapon)
Armor Spikes		     +3(+1) 1d6+2(+1)  20-X2    P	(Used Two Weapon)
Morning Star                 +3(+1) 1d8+2       20-X3	B & P	(Used Two Weapon)
Dagger                       +3(+3) 1d4+2      19-20-x2 P or S	(Used Two Weapon)  10'
Heavy Crossbow               +3     1d10+0     19-20-x2 P             		  120'

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Divine Spells, Touch of Decay (1x/day 1d4 Con. to living or 2d6+2 hp to non-living & objects), Rebuke Undead (5x/day 1d20+4), Death Touch (1x/day slays creature with leveld6 hp or less no save)

[B]Feats:[/B]Undead Empathy, Two Weapon Fighting, Martial Weapon--Scythe

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              1    +0          +1
Craft                      X    +1          +X
Diplomacy                  1    +2          +3 (+4 vs. Int. Undead)
Heal                       4    +2          +6
Knowledge Arcana           1    +1          +2
Knowledge History          1    +1          +2
Knowledge Religion         5    +1          +6
Profession Stone Mason     4    +2          +6
Spellcraft                 2    +1          +3

Bluff                      0    +2          +2
Gather Information         0    +2          +2
Listen			   0	+2	    +2
Ride			   0	+2	    +2
Search			   0	+1	    +1
Spot			   0	+2	    +2
Survival		   0	+2	    +2
Use Rope		   0	+2	    +2

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Scythe               318gp   10lb
Morning Star              8gp    6lb
Crossbow, Heavy          50gp    8lb
10 bolts		  1gp	 1lb
Daggers (2)               2gp    1lb
MW Breastplate spikesd  400gp	40lb
Potion Cure Light W.	 50gp	 1lb
Backpack		  2gp	 2lb
Belt pouches (3)	  1gp	.5lb
Healer's Kit		 50gp	 1lb
Trail Rations (6)	  5sp	 1lb
Waterskin		  1gp	 4lb
Flint and Steel		  1gp	 -lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]76lb      [B]Money:[/B] 3gp 9sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Black, cut very short
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair, smooth except for a few battle scars on the chest and left arm.

[B]Spells:[/B]

[B]0 Level:[/B] 4/day [B]DC:[/B] 12 
[B]Typically Memorized:[/B]
-Cure Minor Wounds: Cures 1 point of damage
-Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60'
-Light: Object shines like a torch
-Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

[B]1st Level:[/B] 3+1/day [B]DC:[/B] 13 [B]Typically Memorized:[/B]
-Doom: One subject takes -2 on attack, damage, saves and checks
-Cure Light Wounds: Heals 1d8+level damage (+5max.) 
-Cure Light Wounds
-Shield of Faith: Aura grants +2 or higher deflection bonus
```

*Appearance:* Mortachi is a tall almost gaunt young man with dark eyes and hair and fair almost pale skin. He sometimes wonders if he were selected for his unit of Keeper priest for his appearance as much as his ability or fate. His gear mostly left over from his military days and is dark in color. His armor is painted black with polished spikes and Keeper symbols. It includes a death's head mask and cowl. He often tries to cover the fearsome appearance of his armor with a leather cloak. He doesn't normally wear the cowl and death's head mask. He carries an array of weapons including a rather menacing scythe with an ebony handle and brightly polished blade etched with Keeper symbols. He wears sturdy boots and snug black breaches. A broad belt is festooned with pouches and weapons. His personality is at odds with his grim appearance. He is friendly and outgoing with a love of learning new things. He likes to travel and try local food and loves herbal teas. Despite a prodigious appetite his seems to stay very thin. He rarely takes a stand on issues feeling that no one really cares about his opinions. This is partially a result of his experiences after the war in Karrnath and partly his own Neutral nature. He is circumspect in observing the tenants of his religion, but he Keeper is not an evangelical god and he does not seek to convert others. He is unhappy with the church Hierarchy and feel they are in part responsible for what happened to his unit during the war, so he does not seek advancement in the church so much as personal growth.  

*Background:* Mortachi Vedymark was born a younger son of a stone mason in Korth the capital of Karrnath. He spent his early years in the family business of building monuments, obelisks and tombs. His family had quietly worshipped the Keeper for many years. He joined the army for mandatory service during the war. He was not a particularly good soldier and did not care for army life. He was bright and just good enough at everything that he considered most of the duties a waste of time. When a request went out for follower of the Keeper to join a special unit he eagerly signed up in hopes of getting away from the drudgery of his current duty. He was trained as a Cleric of the Keeper and given special equipment. He and his fellow Keeper priests became a special shock troop. Their armor and weapons were designed to frighten the enemy and spies were sent out to spread rumors of these fearsome troops before battle. They used their inflict spells, death and decay touch and command of undead to bring horror to the battlefield. The enemy was led to believe that this unit's purpose was only to sacrifice as many souls as possible to the Keeper. They would take no prisoners and not rest until every enemy on the battlefield was slain. This tactic was somewhat successful and often poorly trained troops bolted at the mere sight of their standards. Mortachi fought well. He felt a part of a team because of the shared faith and adversity. He was happy during this time despite the war. However, despite their initial success they were doomed by the politics of Karrnath. The Blood Vol saw these Clerics of the Keeper as rivals. Members of the Blood Vol used their influence to ensure that the Keeper troop always faced the toughest enemies. They suffered in battle after battle without relief. Ironically, Mortachi survived the war because he was nearly killed. An errant patrol fell upon Mortachi as he was returning from delivering messages. He was nearly slain and was recuperating at the healer's tent when the rest of his unit was killed in a particularly bloody battle near the end of the war. Mortachi ended the war a bitter man. He felt betrayed by his country and did not like the way his faith had been used. He saw his calling to the Keeper as something more than a tool to be used in battle. When he returned to Korth he found that his negative attitude to the government was not shared by all. The people of Karrnath were proud and took their military service seriously. He felt out of place and could not seem to adjust to life as a stone mason again. His family pushed him to marry and start a family, but he was restless and felt there had to be more to life. He had some money from his share of spoils from the war, so he decided to travel. He wandered among the Elves and Halflings, but never really felt welcome even though he was fascinated by the Undying Court. He soon discovered that he preferred the city to the open plain and has tended to focus his travels on the great cities of Khorvaire. He enjoys traveling by lightning rail rather than on a horse or afoot, but now that his money is running low he realizes he will either have to set out on foot or find a source of income. He is currently living in Sharn a a rather disreputable inn. He has been slowly moving down market as his funds have been exhausted. He is putting off the decision about where to go next or what to do about money, but he knows something will have to be done soon or he will be living on the street.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you and honestly I had not know that Tor L'Tha was looking at it as well.  I am also not trying to twink myself I just had a lightbulb go off in my head when I saw the weapons and read where they came from.  so now I hope to have a MUCH netter background story than the one I previously had written.

Making changes as we speak and later on today I will have the background stroy updated.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Okay Elocin. 

Psst, Scotley. LUV the background... but we're not using weapon groups.  And last time I checked, a scythe was a 2-handed weapon and couldn't be used one handed unless you were somehow size large.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 9, 2005)

Okay, my character has been updated, complete with background. 

Elocin and Xael, I have an idea to tie our characters together, will post later to see if you like it.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 9, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Elocin and Xael, I have an idea to tie our characters together, will post later to see if you like it.




After reading your background I knew we would be hooked into it somehow and so I am all ears.

Essentitally my background would be as follows (rough draft).

Never knew my parents, was raised by an older person (not sure if uncle or just someone who found/rasied me from birth) somewhere in the plains.  This person taught me all I knew and how to use my weapon which used to be my fathers.  Explained to me what I was and why civilization would not look kindly on one of my kind and that is why we live alone in the country away from civilization.  Always was a trying student as I never quite had any patience for book learning and occasionaly woudl not use my mind before I made any decisions or any actions.  Living a pretty peaceful life of being a huntsman until the goblins entereded the area we live in (not sure if there are any hills on th eplains or if they are really and truly plains).  After a particulary tense day of training my temper got th ebetter of me and I stormed of into the wilds to cool off and get away from the old man.  When I got back I smelled smoke and everything was destroyed.  There was no sign of my mentor anymore just a lot of goblin tracks leading off to the west.  I did happen upon a bruned parchment that i took to the nearest Halfling village (couple days away) and was told that the city of sharn was written on it.

At this point I woudl possibly meet some of the other members of the group, or on my way to the halfling village I meet them on the road and they explain to me what is on the note or whichever idea Tyrlaan has.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

I think I've seen that movie Elocin...    

The old elf takes the young shifter by the hand, gesturing to the veritable cornacopia arrows embedded into the wall of his one-time home. The shifter says, "It must have been the halfling barbarians on thier dinosaurs... but they've never come this far north before."

"No." The ancient elf says, "...but we are meant to _think_ that it was the halflings. Halfling barbarians travel single-file, so as to hide thier numbers. These tracks are side-by-side. And look at the precision marksmanship of these arrows... Only Imperial Goblinoids could be so precise."

  Just goes to show you, "*...there is nothing new under the sun...*" and that's from biblical times.

Note: I'm just kidding around. My dry wit and sarcastic humor doesn't transmit well in the written medium.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Just goes to show you, "*...there is nothing new under the sun...*" and that's from biblical times.[/SIZE]




Either that or you've been in my Imperial game too long


----------



## Elocin (Feb 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I think I've seen that movie Elocin...
> 
> The old elf takes the young shifter by the hand, gesturing to the veritable cornacopia arrows embedded into the wall of his one-time home. The shifter says, "It must have been the halfling barbarians on thier dinosaurs... but they've never come this far north before."
> 
> ...





Quite hilarious actually and I never even thought to make the connection.  I was actually basing it loosely on a book I read named "Eragon" (which is surprisingly a VERY good read for an author of 18).  I just left out the whole part about being the sole descendant of a high dragon riding order of mages/protectors.  Unless of course you want me to be one of them, I really would not mind having a dragon to ride into battle.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

tyrlaan: Sharn is a huge wonderous city. Tarkis should be able to easily find some public park, nature reserve, or large private garden to house him in exchange for his services working to maintain the health of the various plants. I don't see Sharn as being a haven for druids, so his skills are likely in demand (though any employer would likely not be interested in helping him out on his quest, whatever it is).


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

quite a disparate group, hope Groswen will fit in with them.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> tyrlaan: Sharn is a huge wonderous city. Tarkis should be able to easily find some public park, nature reserve, or large private garden to house him in exchange for his services working to maintain the health of the various plants. I don't see Sharn as being a haven for druids, so his skills are likely in demand (though any employer would likely not be interested in helping him out on his quest, whatever it is).




Sounds like just the thing for him. Hey, its not the wilderness, but its the next best thing.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2005)

This is a stab at a second character using Tor L'Tha's background as a basis. We already had two warforged (including my submission) but no artificiers.



```
[B]Name:[/B] Thaanas Xandiz
[B]Class:[/B] Artificer
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +0 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B]  16 (3d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B]  0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B]  0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +0          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, +3 more

[B]Abilities:[/B] Artificer Knowledge (+5), Artisan Bonus, Disable Trap, Item Creation, Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion

[B]Feats:[/B] Skill Focus (Use Magic Device), Magical Aptitude, plus regional feat

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 39       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (armorsmithing)      4    +3          +7
Disable Device             5    +3          +8
Knowledge (arcana)         5    +3          +8
Knowledge (arch & eng)     5    +3          +8
Open Lock                  5    +2          +7
Search                     5    +3          +8
Spellcraft                 5    +3   +2     +10
Use Magic Device           5    +3   +5     +13

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice Tailspinner. She could see work as a possible NPC if no one wanted to play her. Though I'd shift around and add a few things to her... a lot of things could have happened in the time X spent 'out of action.   '


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2005)

Rik has a life...errr, background now!

As for how he knows the others, considering his many employers all over Sharn, he could have met and worked with the rest of the PCs in any number of circumstances.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Okay Elocin.
> 
> Psst, Scotley. LUV the background... but we're not using weapon groups.  And last time I checked, a scythe was a 2-handed weapon and couldn't be used one handed unless you were somehow size large.




Sorry, I asked about it earlier and I guess I misunderstood your answer. I'll clear that up. I asked about it because the alternate fighter you gave us uses them. 

The two weapon bit has to do with the armor spikes. The rules on it are a little confusing. The sage explains it in the faq. You can either use armor spikes when grappling or as your secondary attack. You can't fight with two weapons and armor spikes, but you can use a two handed weapon with the spikes as long as you pay the penalties for fighting with two weapons. I went ahead and did the stats for using my other weapons such as warhammer and dagger two weapons style because I'm anal about such details. I guess that made it look like I was planning on using them with the scythe. I will look at the regular cleric weapons and get it straight. The scythe is the Keepers chosen weapon which was why I took it. I'll get it straight tomorrow. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 9, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] REZZIN KA'ZARI
[B]Class:[/B] Swashbuckler
[B]Race:[/B] Khoravar (Half-Elf)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Kol Korran

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 29 (3d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (03p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Disarm:[/B] +9
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2        

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3   +1     +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    -1          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Spiked Chain              +6     2d4+2      20x2
Rapier                    +6     1d6+2      18-20x2
Dart                      +6     1d4+2     20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elf, Aquan, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Immunity to Sleep
+2 save versus enchantments
Low-light vision
+1 bonus to Listen, Search and Spot
+2 bonus to Diplomacy and Gather Information

Weapon Finesse (bonus feat)
Grace +1 (+1 competance bonus to reflex saves)
Insightful Strike (add INT to damage along with STR)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Finesse (bonus)
Combat Expertise (1st)
Least Dragonmark of Storm (1st) - Fog Cloud 1/day
Exotic Prof. - Spiked Chain (3rd)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    6    +3     +2   +11
Bluff                      2    +1          +3
Climb                      6    +0          +6
Diplomacy                  6    +1     +2   +11
Jump                       6    +0     +2   +8
Profession (Sailor)        2    +2          +4
Sense Motive               2    +1          +3
Swim                       2    +0          +2
Tumble                     6    +3     +2   +11
Use Rope                   2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:             Cost  Weight[/B]
Studded Leather (MW)  160gp    15lb
Buckler (MW)          165gp     5lb
Spiked Chain           25gp    10lb
Rapier                 20gp     2lb
Dart x10                5gp     5lb
Backpack                2gp     2lb
Bedroll                 1sp     5lb
Trail Rations x6        3gp     6lb
Waterskin               1gp     4lb
Pouch x2                2gp     1lb
Sack                    1sp   0.5lb
Torch x10               1sp    10lb
Tindertwig x5           5gp     -
Scroll Case x2          2gp     1lb
Flint & Steel           1gp     -
Fishing Net             4gp     5lb
Explorer's Outfit      10gp     8lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]79.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 147lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] White
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Rezzin is a very lithe and tanned half-elf of somewhat good looks.  His green eyes are off-set by his shock of white hair that he keeps long and windblown, usually standing straight up.  He has a look os mischief about him, and when he is found without his shirt you can see his small blue dragonmark across his chest.  He usually wears well-worn leather armor, flowing white shirts, brown pantaloons, and wide red sashes and headbands that he lets flow in the wind.  Overall it is a look of a man of carefree attitude.

*Background:*

'Yes Miss?  This item here?  Um... this is... uh... this is a... PLATE!  Yes!  It's a plate!  You eat off of it.  We have a bunch of these on the Mandrake!  Indeed!  What?  No, no, no... this isn't from Xendrik... far from it!  It's from... from... one of the... SHOPS in the lower levels here in Sharn!  Which one?  Um... it's... uh... excuse me, but why are you writing this all down?  You know, I know you gnomes are nosey, but it's really none of your business!  The Mandrake sets sail again in a few days, and the last thing we need is some story about how we're supposedly bringing Xendrik artifacts and selling them in Sharn!'

It has not been an easy couple of years for Rezzin Ka'Zari.  If he knew then what he knows now... perhaps he never would have abandoned the position in House Lyrander that his family had set aside for him.  But he wanted adventure!  He wanted to sail the high seas!  He wanted to explore Xendrik, find all kinds of ruins and artifacts and then stea-- uh... plunde-- uh... borro-- uh... PRESENT them to all manner of folks in the grand city of Sharn where he grew up!  But who knew that when he signed on as a hand on the Mandrake that it would just lead to more headaches than oftentimes they are worth?  Every time he and the crew return from an expedition... there's the Dark Lanterns harrassing them... there's that gnome reporter Groswen questioning them on what they've found... there's House Lyrander making their lives miserable because Rezzin uses his dragonmark for personal gain rather than helping the House.  What's a khoravar to do?

Rezzin had always been interested in the sea, especially with both his parents working out of Sharn for House Lyrander.  He spent many years on cargo ships, accompanying his family as the House would deliver items back and forth across the sout coast of Khorvaire.  However, the one place where they never went which he always wanted to go was Xendrik.  Time and time again whenever Lyrander would make excusions to the southern continent, his parents would always bow out of those jobs.  Or if one of them HAD to go... they never allowed Rezzin to go along with.  This always bothered the young half-elf, and as time went on, his curiousity got greater and greater.  Until finally when Rezzin reached his majority and was about to be presented a place within the House proper and the beginnings of his work with Lyrander... he decided to up and quit altgoether and join up as a cabin boy on a privateer's vessel.  THEY would go to Xendrik all the time... and Rezzin's curiousity would be sated.  And indeed they did, and indeed it was... and over the past few years Rezzin has enjoyed the fruits of his labors on the various pirate and smuggler ships that have travelled to and fro from Sharn to the dark continent.  However now that the Last War has ended, and the people in charge no longer have more important things to worry about... the crackdown on artifact smuggling has become greater, and Rezzin is starting to feel the squeeze.  He is hoping that this is just a temporary setback, and that he'll be able to start moving freely back and forth once again.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Ankh: Rik looks good. _*APPROVED*_

Scotley: Okay.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Ankh: Rik looks good. _*APPROVED*_




Yay.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 10, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> At this point I woudl possibly meet some of the other members of the group, or on my way to the halfling village I meet them on the road and they explain to me what is on the note or whichever idea Tyrlaan has.



Well, I'm not sure if the idea floats as well with your adjusted background. I was originally going to "prey" upon the whole feeling like an outsider thing you had going. I suppose its still there, but feeling alienated because everyone you were close to is dead vs. feeling alienated because of what/who you are are pretty different. 

At any rate, the original plan was this: At some point, on the road or in Sharn, you meet a stranger. There's something different about him - the way he carries himself and the cloak he is wrapped mark him as out of the ordinary. He moves with a...soft...pace, slowly, but not in a way that connotes weakness or old age. The stranger notices you, pauses, and raises his head just enough that you can glimpse his face beneath the hood of his cloak. His stare is not the usual kind though. You sense no tension, no fear.  In fact, it is almost the opposite, as if you are a welcome sight. His eyes still locked upon you, he slowly and slightly raises his arms outward and upward, with palms bared. "Well met traveler. It is good to see a child of nature. What is the calling in your heart that has lead you to this place?"

_*If you want to RP this, then we can stop it here and see where it goes. Otherwise I was going to propose the following, which frankly may be asssuming too much...*_

After some conversation, Takis feels that you are "out of place" in the world. Not truly connected with civilization, but not truly one with nature either. Takis explains to you about his order, the Gatekeepers, and then his personal quest - to seek out those beasts and beings that are unnatural and aliens to our world so balance can be restored. He speaks to you of the dire importance of this quest and the need for more to realize their connection to nature and their responsibility to it. He looks to you and sees a child of nature that, for whatever reason, has somehow become disjoined. And what better way, he suggests, to root yourself in your true nature than to fight for the very thing to which you owe your existence?

Let me know what you think.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 10, 2005)

Xael,
From reading your background, I'm getting the sense that Xarut is almost looking for something to happen. Looking for something big to come along. Not necessarily a cause, but something "big." Assuming I'm not off the mark, I could see Takis telling you about his plans and it perhaps striking a chord. 

What do you think?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

*Ulytash - Human Paladin of Freedom*


```
[b]Name:[/b] Ulytash
[b]Class:[/b] Paladin of Freedom
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Good
[b]Deity:[/b] [i]il-Yannah[/i], The Great Light

[b]Str:[/b] 14 +2 (6p.)	 [b]Level:[/b] 2         [b]XP:[/b] XXXX
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2 (6p.)	 [b]BAB:[/b] +2          [b]HP:[/b] 24 (2d10+4)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2 (6p.)	 [b]Grapple:[/b] +4	  [b]Dmg Red:[/b] XX/XXXX
[b]Int:[/b] 12 +1 (4p.)	 [b]Speed:[/b] 20'	  [b]Spell Res:[/b] --
[b]Wis:[/b] 12 +1 (4p.)	 [b]Init:[/b] +[b]2         Spell Save:[/b] --
[b]Cha:[/b] 14 +2 (6p.)	 [b]ACP:[/b] -6          [b]Spell Fail:[/b] --%

		 [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]		  10	+4    +0    +2    +0    +0   +0     16
[b]Touch:[/b] 12	  [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 16

            [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]        3     +2    +2    +7
[b]Ref:[/b]         0     +2    +2    +4
[b]Will:[/b]        0     +1    +2    +3

[b]Action Points:[/b] 9

[b]Weapon                        Attack    Damage    Critical      Range[/b]
MW Deep Crystal Greatsword     +5       2d6+3	  19-20x2 (1pp, +2d6 dmg)
Morningstar                    +4       1d8+2        20x2       -- ft.
Dagger                         +4       1d4+2     19-20x2       10 ft.
Shortbow                       +4       1d6          20x3       60 ft.

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Riedran, Quor

[b]Abilities:[/b] Human Bonus Feat and Skill Points; Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite
Evil 1/day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands

[b]Feats:[/b] Wild Talent (1st level regional), Psionic Weapon (1st level), Heroic
Spirit (human bonus)

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 24        [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 5/2.5
[b]Skills                 Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Concentration           5    +2	          +7
Knowledge (religion)    4    +1	          +5
Bluff                   5    +2	          +7
Sense Motive            4    +1	          +5
Craft (weaponsmith)     4    +1	          +5
Speak Language          1    --	          --

[b]Equipment:                      Cost    Weight[/b]
MW Deep Crystal Greatsword      783gp    8lb *crafted by himself
Scale Mail                       50gp   40lb
Morningstar                       8gp    6lb
Dagger                            2gp    1lb
Shortbow                         30gp    2lb
20 Arrows                         1gp    3lb
Backpack                          2gp    2lb
Bedroll                           1sp    5lb
Flint and Steel                   1gp    -lb
Whetstone                         2cp    1lb
Waterskin                         1gp    4lb
Trail Rations -4 days             2gp    4lb
Hooded Lantern                    7gp    2lb
Flasks of Oil -10                 1gp   10lb
Artisan’s Tools                   5gp    5lb
Adventurer’s Outfit               -gp    -lb

[b]Total Weight:[/b] 93lb      [b]Money:[/b] 6gp 8sp 8cp

                [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]      58   116   175   350   875

[b]Age:[/b] 16
[b]Height:[/b] 6’1”
[b]Weight:[/b] 165lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] One Steel Grey, One Sky Blue
[b]Hair:[/b] Blue Grey
[b]Skin:[/b] Slightly Tanned
```
*
Appearance:* Uly, “ewely”, as many call him, strikes a sharp image. He is of slightly below average height, but his body is well toned with a youth of labor at the forge. His blue grey hair is falls loosely past his shoulders, the bangs drifting in out from in front of his face. He wears a suit of scale mail with large pauldrons covering his shoulders. A dagger is sheathed point skyward over the right side of his chest. At his hip swings a morningstar from a leather loop. The hilt to a greatsword reaches over his left shoulder, finely worked yet functional, it’s scabbard unadorned black leather. A shortbow is slung along with a quiver of arrows against the side of a travel-worn backpack.

The Picture I based the description on

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2005)

Checked on the regional feats for Groswen and it looks like I needed to make a change.  Removed Urban Tracking and went with Favored in House.  Works better with the background I came up with anyways.  She should be all finished now.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks good tyrlaan and Erekose13. *APPROVED* & *APPROVED*.

Ferrix: Paladin looks good. Now you just need a background. I assume that you don't want the Kalashar's power points in exchange for the Human's skill points?  Did you still want to play a psi-flavored version of the paladin of freedom?

So now we're just waiting on final backgrounds from: Elocin, Ferrix, DEFCON1, & Tailspinner. Once those are submitted I'll go over them, select the 6 characters (the other 4 being alternates), make some final tweaks to my story outline, and start the game.

The Rogue's Gallery is now open for *APPROVED* characters.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2024115&postcount=1


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 10, 2005)

I changed the weapon, added stats and action points.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2005)

I've made the needed adjusted ments to Mortachi and hope you'll approve him now. 

I would like to make some connections with the other players. Isn't anyone interested in being friends with Mortachi. Don't let the scythe and cowl thing bother you, he's really a nice guy, really! 

Anyway, Xael, Mortachi could have met Xarut at the undying court and then become reaquainted after they arrived in Sharn or they could have even traveled there together if you like. 

Elocin, Mortachi spent some time on the plains and they could have met before he went to Sharn. Again they could renew there aquaintance in Sharn.

Just some thoughts. Any takers? Anyone else?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Lobo, made some adjustments... added the beginnings of his background... and had to fix my feats.  The Breland Regional feat was Favored In House (which is what I didn't want Rezzin to be) so I used it for the Least Dragonmark feat instead.  Also, because I had forgotten the exotic weapon prof. for the spiked chain, I took that at 3rd level, which means I won't be getting Improved Disarm until 5th... just fyi.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Tor L'Tha: I don't have my book with me, but you should double check to see if the Talenta boomerang is an exotic weapon.

Also, can anyone with a 3.5 PHB tell me if Use Magic Device is an exclusive skill? I was under the impression that it was but I don't see anything about exclusive skills in the SRD... was that concept done away with in the transition from 3.0 -> 3.5?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Also, can anyone with a 3.5 PHB tell me if Use Magic Device is an exclusive skill? I was under the impression that it was but I don't see anything about exclusive skills in the SRD... was that concept done away with in the transition from 3.0 -> 3.5?




Yup, no such thing as exclusive skills in 3.5


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Finished my background.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 10, 2005)

By no means am I any good at writing stories (at least that is what I tell myself) but my friends think I write some pretty good stories every now and then about our adventures.  So I am currently writing my background and trying to incorporate every character in it so far.  I have some pretty good ideas and hopefully I am not taking too many liberites with your characters.  When I am done with it in a couple of hours (damn work getting in the way) I will post it and see what you guys think.  If you want me to change anyting just let me know.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Yup, no such thing as exclusive skills in 3.5



Thanks! Good to know (never thought those made much sense anyway). Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Finished my background.



Looks good DEFCON 1... *APPROVED*


----------



## Xael (Feb 10, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Xael,
> From reading your background, I'm getting the sense that Xarut is almost looking for something to happen. Looking for something big to come along. Not necessarily a cause, but something "big." Assuming I'm not off the mark, I could see Takis telling you about his plans and it perhaps striking a chord.
> 
> What do you think?



*

*Well, he's not actually waiting for something to happen, but he sure wouldn't mind anything exiting. He's looking for different kind of experiences.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Anyway, Xael, Mortachi could have met Xarut at the undying court and then become reaquainted after they arrived in Sharn or they could have even traveled there together if you like.




Possible, Xarut wouldn't have minded company after he left the Aerenal. He could have certainly used somebody to show him around, since he hadn't had much contact with nonelves before he left.


Some rules-lawyering things:

1. Is Mortachi actually proficient with that scythe? Since they changed scythes to be martial weapons in 3.5.

2. Rik gets +2 synergy bonus from both Sense Motive and Bluff to his Diplomacy, so the total modifier would be +12. Also, there's a typo in the Rapier's price. It reads 230 instead of 330. And wouldn't Knowledge, Streetwise be Knowledge, Local?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> 2. Rik gets +2 synergy bonus from both Sense Motive and Bluff to his Diplomacy, so the total modifier would be +12. Also, there's a typo in the Rapier's price. It reads 230 instead of 330. And wouldn't Knowledge, Streetwise be Knowledge, Local?




I didn't total in Synergy, but you're right. Those area usually up to the DM when they count, anyway. 

As for the typo...its only that. I deducted the 330 but typed it wrong. 

And Knoweldge(streetwise) is not really the same as Knowledge(local). I can change it, but streetwise implies...well, knowing how to deal with life in the streets, not specific to a single location that 'Local' would. Again, I can change it no problem. 

One last thing...Defcon's character is taking the Least Dragonmark feat in place of his 'Favored in the House' region feat. Lobo wanted me to change my Urban Tracking to a lesser powered Alertness for the region thing...can I change this back yet?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Some rules-lawyering things:
> 
> 1. Is Mortachi actually proficient with that scythe? Since they changed scythes to be martial weapons in 3.5.
> 
> 2. Rik gets +2 synergy bonus from both Sense Motive and Bluff to his Diplomacy, so the total modifier would be +12. Also, there's a typo in the Rapier's price. It reads 230 instead of 330. And wouldn't Knowledge, Streetwise be Knowledge, Local?




1) I hadn't gone over Mortachi yet, but this is true. Sythes are two-handed martial weapons (I fear for my npcs and monsters should you ever roll a critical).

2) Yes, the skill should be Knowledge: Local... Ankh's StarWars background betrays him.    I can see the difference between Streetwise and Know: Local... but for most intents and purposes they are essentially the same skill.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> One last thing...Defcon's character is taking the Least Dragonmark feat in place of his 'Favored in the House' region feat. Lobo wanted me to change my Urban Tracking to a lesser powered Alertness for the region thing...can I change this back yet?




Eh... okay. One day I'll learn to say no.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> 2) Yes, the skill should be Knowledge: Local... Ankh's StarWars background betrays him.    I can see the difference between Streetwise and Know: Local... but for most intents and purposes they are essentially the same skill.




Yep, always liked it. Changed and fixed that rapier pricing typo.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 10, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> [/b]Well, he's not actually waiting for something to happen, but he sure wouldn't mind anything exiting. He's looking for different kind of experiences.




Okay, in that case, Takis would have explained his plans to "take the fight to the enemy" and that he's looking to start by doing what he can to "cleanse" Xen'Drik.


----------



## Xael (Feb 10, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Okay, in that case, Takis would have explained his plans to "take the fight to the enemy" and that he's looking to start by doing what he can to "cleanse" Xen'Drik.




I'm not with my books right now, and I'm not really familiar with Eberron geography yet. I only know that Xen'Drik has a lot of "kill people and take their stuff" potential. But "cleansing" an area sounds like megalomaniac plan enough for Xarut to take some interest.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Sythes are two-handed martial weapons (I fear for my npcs and monsters should you ever roll a critical).




Ahh, memories of an Ogre wielding a scythe coming to my mind. And a critical hit. And a TPK if I remember correctly...


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 10, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> I'm not with my books right now, and I'm not really familiar with Eberron geography yet. I only know that Xen'Drik has a lot of "kill people and take their stuff" potential. But "cleansing" an area sounds like megalomaniac plan enough for Xarut to take some interest.




Ah, I knew I could strike a chord :-D


----------



## Elocin (Feb 10, 2005)

*My background and tying everyone in together*

(Ok this is very long but I think I did a pretty good job of tying us all in.  Please let me know if I am portraying your characters wrong or you do not like it or you want me to add anything.  For some of you without backgrounds I just kind of made things up so agan please correct me if I am wrong.  Also, I am pretty sure I got everyone but let me know if I missed someone.  Enjoy the read....)


Thinking back to my younger days I never thought I would be surrounded by such friends and living in the city of Sharn – a CITY mind you– about to set out on another adventure in the world and getting paid to have fun and hopefully kill things.  How I came to be standing here with equipment in hand ready to escort this _noble _ somewhere on some perceived important mission, boggles my mind <chuckles to myself over the humor in this>.  To think it has been 5 years gone now since that fateful day that set things in motion……

Having never known my parents I was raised by my Uncle Thadius and the Talenta Plains was called home.  Whenever I asked about my parents Thadius would inform me in no uncertain terms that when I was older and could handle the information he would let me know about them, but not until then.  I also asked him why there were not a lot more people who liked like me and why everyone always seemed to stare.  I was so conscious of the looks I tend to wear a hooded robe whenever I am around other humans.  Thadius always told me that there was nothing wrong with me, I just did not look like your normal human and he informed that I was special.  I kind of liked that, being not like the others and secretly I thought that I was better than most of the others.  I could usually hold my own against most anyone as my stamina was better than most.

We lived a good life as hunters and occasional guides to whoever was willing to pay us.  Most people just wanted to site see and wander around the plains looking at the herds of dinosaurs that the Halflings used as mounts.  Some of them were in search of information on such ridiculous stories of Undead Dragons in the “Boneyard” or some other such nonsense.  The only serious threat was form the occasional Goblin raiding party that came out of the Endworld Mountains to the east.  My uncle was fair in most things and even taught me how to use they impressive Talenta Tarrash that the Halflings are know for wielding on the backs of their dinosaur mounts.  I remember the day that my Uncle gave mine to me as a birthday present when I reached the age of 12.  He attempted to train me in the art of using a sword but I could just to grasp the subtleties of sword fighting as I would tend to use over exaggerated chopping motions and full two-handed swings in the style of the Halfling Barbarians.  I became rather proficient with this weapon and ever learned the fun trick of tripping my opponent in the middle of combat.  I remember the looks on the faces of my opponents as a boy half their age could beat them in mock-combat every time.  I have learned to never underestimate your opponent and to use all your primal force in combat to best your enemy.

One night after setting up camp after a day of guiding a party of “Adventurers” – babies all of them, Thadius violently woke me up and told me to be quiet.  He gathered the rest of the group around and informed them that there was a marauding band of Goblins stalking us.  He did not think we could all escape and told us that it would be best to stand our ground here.  Thadius took me aside as the rest got ready to fight and told me to stay close by so he could protect me as best he could.  I told him not to worry and that we could easily take out anything that came our way.  The look in his eyes told me something different, something was wrong and he would not tell me what.  After what seemed like hours I informed the rest of the group that I could see shapes stalking us.  Everyone laughed at the notion of a boy seeing the attackers before they themselves noticed the danger.  The look my Uncle gave them made them think twice about doubting me.  It was at this point that I happened to look up and see the thing above us.  It could not have been what it looked like, that was a myth, a silly story that was used to scare children.  I hardly believe it myself anymore, that it must have been my nerves but I swear I saw a thing flying above us that had no skin, a thing so horrible it made my knees buckle.  From pictures I have been shown and storied told to me it looked like a dragon but just the skeleton of a dragon.  Certainly the stories could not be true, as I shook my head to clear my eyes and looking back it was gone.

The battle did not go well for us.  I saw an unnaturally large goblin fighting Thadius and I could not reach him in time as he was brought down.  Screaming out his name I was filled with such hatred that I guess I lost consciousness as I remember nothing of the rest of the fight.  My next thought is about Thadius and I do not even see the mangled bodies of goblins at my feet and scattered around me.  One of the adventures looks at me and barely mutters “Lycanthrope” with fear etched on his face as the rest of them gather there things quickly and take off, leaving me alone with my Uncle.  Racing to his side I can see he is still breathing but there is blood everywhere, he says that he is sorry and then the last word he says is “Sharn”.  I vow to avenge my Uncle and to try and find out where these Goblins came form and bring my wrath down upon them all.

After continuing to butcher the bodies of the goblins and respectfully burying my Uncle I wander a bit.  Most people avoid me if possible except for one by the name of Takis.  I think he was the first human I have ever known that had not looked or treated me differently.  I was not sure what he meant when he called me a “Child of Nature” but he did help me clear up what my Uncles last word meant, Sharn.  It is a city far to the west along the coast that is near a body of water named “The Hilt” and the “Dagger River”.  He mentions that he is traveling there himself and if I would not mind the company he would like to travel with me.  He mentions that he is a “Druid” and a sort of protector of nature and explains what guides him in life.  His explanation appeals to me and I welcome his company on the travels ahead.  After days of travel a bond of friendship grows between us that I have never had in my life before as most humans shy away from me.  Takis explains to me that this is due to the fact that I am shifter and a descendant of a Lycanthrope and they were all but abolished by the Silver Flame years ago and that is why a lot of people are careful around me.  He explains that there are other Shifters in the world but again they tend to stay away from most civilizations for just that reason.  If I was interested in finding information about Shifters, Sharn would not be a bad place to start looking.

Continuing to travel in the direction of Sharn we come across another lone traveler by the name of Mortachi in the city of Wroat.  He explains that he would prefer to take the lightning rail, whatever that is, but doe to monetary reasons he finds himself continuing his journey to Sharn by foot.  I ask him if he would like to travel with us as there is protection in numbers and after looking at me (almost looking inside of me) he agrees.  Takis it seems might be a little uncomfortable about this arrangement but goes along with it for now.  Mortachi does seem to go to some lengths to hide the features of his garb but to each his own in my opinion.  Takis seems to be watchful of Mortachi but I don’t see any problems with one that is so interested in death.  It is a natural progression of life and I do not see any problems with one’s interest in it.  I am used to the Halflings ceremonies of life and death so why can’t a human celebrate the passage of life to death.

Finally after many a week we all reach the city of Sharn and I was stunned and not to mention nervous to be entering a city of such size.  It also might have just been me but it I don’t think our little band of wayward travelers got as much attention as we used to get in the smaller villages and towns.  Actually no one really notices us at all, even of the humans by the name of Rik actually approaches us.  He is curious as to whom we are and seeing as how we are newly arrived to the city asks us if he could possibly guide us to a respectable Inn.  Now I am not very familiar with the other races but he did seem very curious as to whom we were and wanted to know everything about us.  Takis and Mortachi seemed to be wary of this stranger but I had no problems with him and enjoyed answering any questions that he had.  This Rik lead us to a good looking and then said that if we needed anything he would be back to check in on us every now and then and then bid his goodbye.

The city at times is kind of overbearing for my tastes so I usually do not wander far form the Inn, with a few exceptions.  Takis takes me to this place called a University that he mentions should help me find information about Lycanthropes since I explain to him that I can not read.  We are allowed entrance into the library and we conduct our research and find a few tidbits out about Lycanthropes.  At times during our research, which believe me took way too long for my tastes; I could not sit still after a few minutes of this book stuff.  Takis continues to talk about his plan of ridding Xen’Drik of evil, which if you ask me does not sound like a bad plan and actually could be a lot of fun.  At which point a person by the name of Xarut introduces himself to us and apologizes for listening in but what Takis has been talking about has peaked his interest.  He has been wandering this city for quite sometime and is thoroughly bored out of his skull and was wondering if it would be alright if he could accompany us.  Again this person seems nice enough and doesn’t pay me any heed and Takis is downright excited that someone else also agrees with his view so we strike a bargain to join forces.  Luckily for us some of the research we have done has mentioned the land of Xen’Drik as a place to possibly find more information on Lycanthropes.

Back at the Inn, Mortachi is sitting with a group of people and motions for us to join them.  They introduce themselves as “X”, Plate and Thaanas.  Everyone seems to be getting along pretty good together and stories are shared by all as to how everyone met.  Thaanas and “X” story is particularly funny as Thaanas found him in a garbage dump and was proceeding to pull one of his arms off when “X” stood up and was wondering where he was.  Thaanas wondered why he was being thrown out and since “X” did not have any answers to that, Thaanas suggested that “X” should accompany him.  Since then they have grown closer and have formed a good solid friendship.  They encountered Plate one day and Thaanas was thoroughly excited to meet Plate as she referred to herself as a female warforged.  Thaanas had never heard of a female warforged in his entire life and he was ecstatic to do some research on her.  Plate was not so ecstatic and informed him of so.  “X” then stepped in and informed Plate that Thaanas was a decent person for a human, even though he did try to rip one of my arms off, and that if Plate would like to accompany them “X” would be honored to her fight along side him.  Plate learned that they were planning a trip to Xen’Drik for some components of a research project that Thaanas was in the middle of and that there would be some danger and they could use someone like Plate to accompany them.  The thought of danger and defending Thaanas appealed to Plate so she agreed.

They were just on the lookout for a few more adventurers to join them when they ran across Mortachi and now with the information we got from the library it seems we are all interested in heading to Xen’Drik.  Now just how to get there and once there then what?  Did anyone know of Xen’Drik before or has anyone been there before?  Thaanas at this point mentioned he knows of someone named Groswen who was an Akashic and if anyone knew anything about Xen’Drik this person would.

The next day we went in search of Groswen and we found her office and inquired about Xen’Drik.  Instantly she was very interested in this and knew just the person who we could talk to who knows everything there was to know about Xen’Drik.  She just asks if she could accompany us as well as she also has some interest there and then we all proceed to follow her down to the docks in search of someone named Rezzin.  Upon finding Rezzin he does not seem all that happy to see Groswen, especially with what looks like guards in tow and brusquely asks what she wants?  Groswen explains to Rezzin that things could be forgotten or lost he helps her and the rest get to Xen’Drik and explore the island a bit for each owns purpose.  Rezzin sees the silver lining here and reluctantly agrees.

Groswen states that she will meet us all tomorrow morning as she has a few minor things to take care of as she has a way for us to get to Xen’Drik where we will actually be getting paid to go there.  The next morning finds the small company gathered down eating breakfast when enters Groswen and another figure at her side.  She introduces this person as Ulytash and that he knows of a minor noble who is about to head to Xen’Drik on an expedition and that he is looking for a few more guards.  Groswen here said that she as with a group of adventurers that needed to go to Xen’Drik and was looking for a way to get there and offered Ulytash the services of the group.  Ulytash needed to meet and see the rest of the group to see if they were worth it and upon seeing the group is amazed at the camaraderie of the group and welcomes us all as perfect for the job.  Ulytash would be joining us as well on the trip and to meet at the docks tomorrow morning as that is when the expedition is setting out.  Giving out the direction to the exact dock He then turns around and leaves and reminds us to make sure we have everything we need before we get there…

Looking around at all my new found friends I don’t find myself so alone anymore.  I still plan on revenging my Uncle and finding my parents but I once again feel like I am home.  Upon boarding the ship that takes us to Xen’Drik I have the feeling that we are about to start out on a grand adventure and I relish where it will take us…..


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> 1) I hadn't gone over Mortachi yet, but this is true. Sythes are two-handed martial weapons (I fear for my npcs and monsters should you ever roll a critical).
> 
> 2) Yes, the skill should be Knowledge: Local... Ankh's StarWars background betrays him.    I can see the difference between Streetwise and Know: Local... but for most intents and purposes they are essentially the same skill.




I was under the impression that Mortachi would be proficient with the Scythe because that is the favored weapon of his deity. If I am incorrect in this I will drop the Rapid reload feat and take martial weapon proficiency--Scythe in its place. Just let me know how you read it.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2005)

Elocin, I am pleased with the way you were able to put the group together. 

Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah atleast in 3.0 you had to take the proficiency or the War domain to gain prof. in the weapon of the diety. I do not know if 3.5 changed that and I dont have the book on me.  Looks like the 3.5 SRD says the same thing so I dont think it has changed.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, with all types of armor (light, medium, and heavy), and with shields (except tower shields).
> 
> A cleric who chooses the War domain receives the Weapon Focus feat related to his deity’s weapon as a bonus feat. He also receives the appropriate Martial Weapon Proficiency feat as a bonus feat, if the weapon falls into that category.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 10, 2005)

Elocin: Wow, that was pretty cool.   

Just a couple things from me, the others can agree or disagree as they will. Leave Thanaas out of it. X lost her about a year and a half ago and has been searching for her ever since.

Okay, so maybe it was just one thing. 

Ankh: How difficult is it to run concurrent gaming groups in the same gameworld?  Being that I'm in your Imperial game, I don't look at your Rebel game. Does one group's actions really screw-the-pooch with the other group? Just curious.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok not a problem.  I will have to wait until I finish some work at work as my boss is breathing down my neck.  He just doe snot understand that I have more important gaming stuff that I have to do first, the nerve of him.

Glad you guys like it so far, now I am just waiting on everyone else to chime in before I start making any changes.   And of course you take out the one element that helps tie in three different people to the group, sure go ahead make my life more difficult.  Hmm, you are a DM so I guess I will let you slide as that is your nature.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Ankh: How difficult is it to run concurrent gaming groups in the same gameworld?  Being that I'm in your Imperial game, I don't look at your Rebel game. Does one group's actions really screw-the-pooch with the other group? Just curious.




Well, in that case you guys are actually indirectly working against each other. It is tough, and some things can make the other game tough. But I just try to keep the PCs apart as best as possible. 

Now, a cooperative group is much easier(also doing one of those, actually...), just split them up into two groups with the same general goal and different ways of achieving it. That's not nearly as bad as running groups against each other. It really all depends on how you want to do things and how much work you want to throw on yourself.

*Elocin:* That's great! Ties the group together perfectly.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 10, 2005)

Elocin,
Love it. That backstory works perfectly for me.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 10, 2005)

Elocin you totally rock!

Thanks for making X a part of it. 

I don't know if X is aproved yet. but thanks!!! 


```
The barbarian where some usual, he know his roots, but is isolation at early age had made him with his mind of his one. He still could get terribly upset by thing wanting to just crush the places to the ground. But also had known the beauty of Khorvaire, the freshness of water even he never was thirsty, the taste of food even he never was hungry. He sometimes out of friendship and when others needed to sleep, he went over to Plate to watch the stars and talk about their existance. X wondered if Plate was a believer as himself. Where do your fait stand? Is it not incredible that the other races miss the beauty of the night and the stars? He often commented, being like a mantra for all the things he did not understand. That where a lot. 
A day at the in, the day all changed he was like usually thinking on Thaanas, trying to remember the last week he saw her. He knew that she had saying something about a mayor trip, but he couldn't remember where...  As a flash it strike him [COLOR=DarkRed][SIZE=4]“Over the water, beyhond the teeth” [/SIZE][/COLOR]He says loudly making everyones head spin looking at him with big eyes. The bartender a halfling whit big think hands approaches [COLOR=SandyBrown]“Hey! You warforge” “don't you get upset” “you scares my customers making them believe that you will crush this place” “you should get some new colors” “you look like a Barbarian ready to rage on my finest wines and friends”[/COLOR] he goes away to attend a customer shaking his head saying something about how useless warforge are other places than killing on the battlefield.
Always in trouble...   
At the arrival of Plate he tels her what he remembered and asked her if she would join a little search in Xen’Drik's nearest shore.  We may even go to the harbor and see if theres more people wanting to make a bigger group. Like always they where the ones to take care of trouble.
```


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay, I went over the characters this morning and here are my findings. Note, I didn't check for skill synergies. 

TOR L'THA: Just a few things:
In your Attribute Statblock:
 - X's size should be Medium, not Large.
 - Your ACP (Armor Check Penalty) = -5 
 - Your Speed is 20' (Fast Movement does not apply when you are wearing heavy armor)
 - Your Spell Failure is 35%
 Comment: X might be better served with the *Mithril Body* feat instead of the *Adamantine Body* feat as it: raises his dex bonus, allows fast movement, has a lower ACP (-2). The drawback is that your armor class would be lower and you wouldn't have damage reduction. You don't have to change it, this is just an observation.
In the Armor section: 
 - Replace the X's with 0's. 
 - Your Dex bonus to your armor class is +1, not +2 (due to your selection of the *Adamantine Body* feat)
In the Weapons section:
 - Your slam attack should deal 1d4+4 damage
 - The Talenta Boomerang is an exotic weapon. You do not have the proper feat required to use this weapon.
Your action points should be: 6 (5 + (level x 0.5))
Please list the weight of all your equipment.


TAILSPINNER: Plate is *APPROVED*. Though I think her background is a bit light, it does cover the basics.


SCOTLEY: Mortachi is *APPROVED*. Just be sure to swap out the *Rapid Reload* feat for the *Martial Weapon: Sythe* feat.


DEFCON 1: Rezzin is *APPROVED*. Please update your equipment weight though.


FERRIX: Just note that XP = 1,001 and DR: n/a.  Can you come up with a background as well?


As soon as those changes are made, I'll approve both Tor L'Tha's and Ferrix's characters.


I'll start you all off together (i.e., no alternates) and eventually split you into two groups.  Play nice please.    I'll let you know when the first post is ready. In the meanwhile, please post all updated PCs into the *Rogue's Gallery* (link available in the very first post of this thread).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

Mortachi is up in the Rogue's Gallery with corrections.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 11, 2005)

fixed. I got the ]
lvl 1 : Mithril Body feat instead. 
please see trough the character. seems like i dont see the details at all.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 11, 2005)

Tor L'Tha: 
Your *ACP*: -5[/B] should be *ACP*: -2

The damage on your longsword should be 1d8+3


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 11, 2005)

done. thx for al help. character creation as you have notices isn't my strongest skill.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent we all get in   Thanks Elocin for getting Groswen down in the background.  She should come across as a reporter very out of her element.  She is not an adventurer and definitely not big on combat.  However she should be fun to roleplay and has a few skills that might come in handy


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 13, 2005)

Did I miss a IC tread?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 13, 2005)

Nope, not ye. Between my wife's starting work again (she's a teacher and Winter break is over... the Costa Rican school system is flip-flopped from the US school system) and her English classes on Saturday's I simply haven't had time (have to take care of my new baby).

I should post something later this week.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey no problem, I understand the nature of your delay all too well. My 6 month old has a cold and the wife is working today. He's alsleep now and I might get lucky enough to check in will all my games before he wakes. The next generation of gamers has to come first!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 14, 2005)

...and I forgot my campaign notes at home this morning.  :\   Patience please.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 14, 2005)

Not a problem what so ever as this will give me time to alter the Player Tie in story and get a background together for a another character that needs to get done.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

I forgot my notes again, but didn't want to make you wait anymore.   We've started http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2035242&postcount=1.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm rather fond of this size and color text for actions or action notes.  
For thoughts _I'd like it if they were italicized._
Shouting can be done *in bold*, IN CAPS, *OR BOTH*.

Please post your character's: Name, Class, Search/Spot/Listen skills, & Flatfooted AC in the title of each post to help us all keep track of who each person is.

During Combat Situations, please post your Attack Bonus, Current Armor Class, & current Hit Points. Make your own rolls using www.invisiblecastle.com and link to them in your action description.
EXAMPLE: Lobo smashes (1d20+3=14) the vase over the bandit's head. The bandit reels in pain (1d4+2=6).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds good. Do you mind if we pick our own colors for speaking? "I am partial to this,"  I guess its because when I started all monitor text was amber. And now to the game...

Did we receive the message and necklace as a group or individually?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

Choose any color that's not too uncomfortable to look at. But be advised that I may *steal* your color as my npc's talk. Just as a metagaming aid, most of my non-important npcs will be speaking with white text. However, that's not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Yo! Ferrix, are you still interested in playing?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah, sorry I've had a nasty nose cold for the past few days that's been making me spotty in my posting.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Okay, that's cool. Sorry to hear that you're sick. 

Your PC <somehow> finds himself in Sharn in the temporary employ of the noble family Vlad'dam. You were charged with rounding up some adventurers and you have done so. In order to raise funds for the resistance movement in Adar, you've signed up for an expedition to Xen'Drik along with the rest of the adventurers you rounded up. You're currently gathering your stuff and grabbing anything you need as you need to be on Pier 17-B three hours before dusk or you'll miss the boat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am basing Plate's personality on Spock's no nonsense logical one. Although she obviously doesn't have Spock's intelligence, she can still have that type of personality. Since the captain had told them to arrive at the ship around dusk, she took it literally and waiting until then to board. Also, since she did not need any supplies (as far as she knows), she did not see any need in accompanying X on his shopping trip.


----------



## spycat (Feb 18, 2005)

If there is still room for alternates, I'd like to play a warforged monk idea ive been kicking around. I'm new to this board and am eager to play as my previous Pbp board dried up on me.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 19, 2005)

My posts over the next couple of days will be few and far between as my little girl was born Friday the 18th at 8:22 AM.  She was an extremely healthy and gorgeous 7 pounds 7 ounces and 20.5 inches long.  So a new little gamer has been born and her name is Liliana Marie Bailey.  So I will get back to normal posting probably on Monday.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Congrats Elocin!  Newborns are great (well, if they adjust to your schedule, that is).


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations!  Know that the sleeplessness of the next few weeks will come to an end. Enjoy your time with your newborn.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats!  My son is approaching seven months. You have a wild ride ahead of you. Enjoy it as it goes by fast and change comes suddenly. It will cut into your gaming, but we gotta start raising the next generation of gamers.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow how many of us are new parents? my baby boy was born Nov 1, last year so he's what 3.5 months now.  Sleeping through the night is such a god-send.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 19, 2005)

Lorelei (my little girl) was born on... August 30th. She's roughly 5 1/2 months old right now and is an utter joy.  I don't actually get to see much of her though as I go to work before she wakes and she goes to sleep hours after I get home.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 20, 2005)

Bah I seem to have misplaced this game in my head.

Guess it's too late since the ship is already at sea eh?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 20, 2005)

Not at all, I can easily place you on another ship or do some retroactive editing. Lets just assume that you've always been here, that you share quarters with Jherod's crew, and that you've simply been below decks the whole time... meditating or something. Post away!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 25, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> (OOC: Why aren't you adding in your modifiers to your attack roll? Should be: D20 +2 _BAB _+5 _Strength _+1 _Masterwork _& +2 _Inspire Courage_. Damage should be: 1d8 +5 _Strength_. Note, you strength decreases when you're not raging so those scores will be lower when you're not in a rage).




Well there you see. Soooooo used to GM taking the rolling stuff. Embarrassing.   
I will from now on take those modifiers in the rolls and eventually !hit something!

Congrats to you all new fathers!   
I'm still not having babys but we are thinking on the posibility to have a little one in two years.
uhuhuhuhuh   never thought i would write this IM QUITE READY!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 27, 2005)

Having kids is a blast. I've recently had a great couple of days with my daughter. It's really neat to see them looking around and learning things.

On another note, I've got an infected, fractured tooth that's really making me sick. So now I'm looking at the possibility of two root canals in the space of a week (one's my fault, my dentist broke my other tooth while working on the first). Suffice to say, my posting frequency will be taking a serious nose dive (I don't have a fever at the moment so I'm lucid).

Just keeping you all up to date before this gets any worse (and it will... no antibiotics till Monday night... I went through this same experience with my wisdom teeth... arrg!).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 6, 2005)

good luck with  ALL THE PAIN!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Lobo, haven't heard from you in a while. Teeth still got you down?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I'm really sorry but I'm cancelling this game. Between my increased work load and the baby growing up, I'm just running out of time to spend online. 

Sorry to disappoint you. 

Lobo


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to see it go, it had a lot of potintial, but I do understand.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww bummer this sucks but I completely uderstand it, especially on the kid front.  I have always said sleep is over-rated but damn I could use about a weeks worth.

It seems that I might be a curse on PbP gaming as every games I have attempted to join has been either abandoned or been closed.

Well good luck Lobo and if you do fine sometime to start things back up again let me know as I will be glad to join.

(This reply goes to the other game I was in of yours as well.)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> It seems that I might be a curse on PbP gaming as every games I have attempted to join has been either abandoned or been closed.




I think you might be right, this is the second game that I've been in with you that has closed. I've enjoyed playing with you maybe the third time will be the charm.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2005)

Having cancelled my games for exactly the same reason, I know what it's like.  Good luck with things and take care, hopefully we will see you around as a player (a lot less work to do).


----------



## Elocin (Mar 12, 2005)

*My Thoughts*

Ok I have tried this PbP gaming online 4 times now and all of the games have died. In order to prove it isn't just me I am thinking of DMing a game myself. Depending on the reactions I get from you guys will determine if I go public with it and ask for anyone to join. So I can run a game in either Forgetton Realms (know a good deal about), Arcana Unearthed (want and need to know more about) or Eberron (lack of info about but I am sure I can pull something off (probably uses adventures from Dungeon)). I would prefer to run something from AU or Eberron as I want to learn more about these systems but I will let the players decide on what system to run. Lobo you are MORE than welcome to join and slot number one is reserved for you.

I am thinking maybe a party of six people or so.

What do you guys thnk?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2005)

Elocin, if you do give it a go I'm always up for an AU/AE game though both FR and Eberron are good too.  I am contemplating running one of the short con adventures Monte has up for AE - Test of Time.  You up for that?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear, Lobo, but you're allowed to have a life.(I think this was voted on last week...)

As for another game, Elocin, I think you can count me out. I've got a bunch on my hands already, and about the only thing that can make me crawl out of running games right now is a good Star Wars game. Though I'm running most of them...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2005)

*Game Interest*

Elocin,

Hey you are fun player, I'd like to see you DM something. Just to be a contraian I'll vote for Forgotten Realms because I'm not in a Realms game right now, but I'd be happy to play in any of the three. Just let me know where and when and I'll put together a character.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 12, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Elocin, if you do give it a go I'm always up for an AU/AE game though both FR and Eberron are good too.  I am contemplating running one of the short con adventures Monte has up for AE - Test of Time.  You up for that?




I could be up for that, sounds very cool.


----------



## derbacher (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, I'm n ot a player in this game but....

Been looking for a game to join. (The current one has slowed to a once every two weeks post MAYBE!!)

You seem to be interested in keeping one going, so I'll say I'm up for anything. (Though I prefer Eberron, then FR, then AU as I don't have AU  )

Email in the profile, and I'll keep checking here as well as the other thread from Lobo that closed.


----------



## Nightcloak (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry about your current game, RL can be a real @#$% ay times. 

I'm in the same boat that derbacher is in, most notably do to the fact were in the same PbP game   

I would be interested in joining a serious game also; I can easily check in 5 - 6 times a week. I'd be interested in a AU/AE game but Eberron or FR would be great to.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 14, 2005)

*New Thread*

Go Here


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2005)

Or Here


----------

